# The WTT Graduate Thread...



## wellsk

A TTC buddy thread for all the ladies who recently graduated from the WTT boards. Thought I might be a nice place for general discussion away from the journals that we could share :)
May we all have a happy and short time here! :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Can I join? :D


----------



## wellsk

Yes you can Snuffles :hugs:
I'm pretty sure I just posted on your journal :haha:
I don't want anyone to feel left out though, so if you think of someone I havent asked, let them know :)
You okay?


----------



## Snuffles

Oh hehe I didn't see it as I haven't checked my journal yet:haha:

Yeah I feel great. This TWW is going very smooth and I haven't thought about it much or symptom spotted at all:thumbup:

So what are we chatting about? :)


----------



## wellsk

Ahh thats great news, you're so lucky to be so calm about it all! I already feel crazy anxious and I'm still waiting for O! 
Hmmm, it's a toughie! Have you heard anymore about your job? What's for dinner tonight? Lol!
Maybe I'm not the best to start a thread. I'm not a great conversation starter :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Lol yeah I'm taking it well now, after having it being a complete disaster last month.

I haven't heard anything, and I'm afraid they won't call me:( For dinner I think it's carne asada although we may be going to a BBQ. What are you having?

I suck at starting conversations lol


----------



## CakeCottage

Yipeeeee! This is the first time I've ever graduated from anything x


----------



## wellsk

Ah, you'll have to chase them up of they don't call. I always think its so rude when they don't! You took your time to go to them, the least they can do is let you know either way.
What's carne asada? I've never heard of it :shrug:
I had a beef Thai Red Curry, it was Nommy! Lol!
Congratulations Rachael! Although I'm not sure you can put it in your CV, lol! We should've had a graduation party. :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hi: I love this idea. Thanks for starting the thread.


----------



## wellsk

You're welcome, I thought it would be a good idea to be able to ask questions and stuff like that to everyone, I thought it might be easier for this than the journal. Plus we can all post how we're getting on in the TWW and stuff like that :)


----------



## wellsk

Thought I'd let you all know that I just won a Maya Wrap on ebay :happydance:
https://www.mayawrap.com/shop/maya-wrap-baby-sling-new.html

Can't wait for it to arrive already!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm having sausage and bacon pasta bake when it eventually finishes cooking with sun dried tomato garlic bread!
Ooh well done Hun, how much for? Was it a bargain? X


----------



## wellsk

Mmm, sounds nice! We have a lot of pasta bakes in this household, just so quick and easy. Plus I'm not much of a cook :blush:
It was £22. Which was about what I was prepared to pay for it (wanted to pay around £25 including P+P, came to £26), it's been worn a couple of time and they normally cost around £50 new. So I was happy with that! I've seen loads of great reviews about them too!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm going to get a baby carrier, I like the baby bjorn ones, I'm not keen on ring slings personally!
Pasta bake was yummy although I am stuffed to death now ha x


----------



## wellsk

I don't know why, I just like the hippy ones! Lol. It was even that one or the moby wrap.
Can you use baby bjorn on newborns?


----------



## CakeCottage

I think so, not sure tbh ha x


----------



## Snuffles

wellsk said:


> Ah, you'll have to chase them up of they don't call. I always think its so rude when they don't! You took your time to go to them, the least they can do is let you know either way.
> What's carne asada? I've never heard of it :shrug:


I think it's rude as well, especially when they call two weeks later to tell you that you didn't get it.

It's a type of red meat. I would compare it to a steak. It's used a lot in Mexican food.

I think I would like a baby sling. I saw one I really liked on a show but I don't know what kind it was:shrug: plus I don't think I'm smart enough to use one correctly lol.


----------



## Charlie91

Ooooh, I've not long started TTC from what seemed like a never ending WTT. But here I am, and I like the sound of being a WTT graduate!!! xxx


----------



## wellsk

Snuffles, did you see how you wore it? So did it have metal rings? Or stretchy cotton? Or was it just all in one?
Hi Charlie :) how old are you? How long we're you waiting to try? Any particular reasons you waited? (if you don't mind me asking! I feel a bit like the Spanish inquistion! :haha: )


----------



## Snuffles

She wore it around her torso and I think her arms but I'm not sure, but it didn't have metal rings. And the baby was all snuggled in.


----------



## wellsk

Sounds maybe like a moby wrap?


----------



## counting

Yay, I absolutely love this thread idea! Thanks Wellsk! I think it can be tough especially for ladies who have been on the WTT boards for any length of time- we spend so much time there waiting for when we can start TTC, as though that is the light at the end of the tunnel- only to find out that TTC is just another long waiting game to be impatiently played. 

In other news, I absolutely love that sling. It's so pretty! I think I will be going with a few wraps. I plan on attempting to make a few of my own from this pattern and then probably getting one high quality, professionally made wrap, one of the stretchy fabric ones for a newborn :cloud9: . 

Snuffles, I think using a sling or a wrap is a little bit like learning to tie a shoe lace, a bit tough at first but eventually you can do it without thinking. I think you'd look great sporting one with a little snuffles in it :thumbup: . For what it's worth, I plan on practicing A LOT once I'm pregnant with a baby doll before I actually put my baby in it!!!:haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Yeah that looks about right. Oh wow I'm looking at instructions to put it on. It looks hard, and why is it so expensive?

Counting: I'll definitely practice too. I can just see me trying to do it and put the doll in and it falls out:dohh:


----------



## counting

LOL...I worry that I will have the doll fall out too!

And that would be why we are not going to try it out on our precious little future babies first...I'm sure the first time I try and do it with my actual baby I'll get all freaked out because the doll never wiggled :dohh:


----------



## Snuffles

Lol yeah. I'll test a melon too for weight and maybe the cat for wiggling lol


----------



## counting

Snuffles said:


> Lol yeah. I'll test a melon too for weight and maybe the cat for wiggling lol

So once we are able to wrap a doll, a melon and a cat, we will be ready forthe real deal...LOL!!!


----------



## Snuffles

Lol definitely:rofl:


----------



## CakeCottage

Well I caved and tested again this morning - BFN which I expected as I've also had a dip in temperature! Definitely don't think it's my month... Onto the next x


----------



## wellsk

Counting- You're welcome :hugs: I agree with your idea, I think that the TTC boards can be a bit hard going. I scroll through them, answer the questions I can. But most of them I'm like :saywhat:
P.s. I'd like to see you moby wrap a cat! :rofl:
Snuffles: They're all quite expensive really :shrug: You can get them reasonably priced on eBay though!
Rachael- I'm sorry sweet :hugs: hopefully you'll get your BFP next month! I have faith!


----------



## CakeCottage

I hope so, I'm not upset like... I've still got 4 days till AF gets here! I'm hoping next month will be my month, that'd be a nice birthday present!! 
I used to put my cat in my cousins car seat and dress it in baby grows x


----------



## wellsk

:haha: Ahh dear, that poor cat!
When's your Birthday Rach?


----------



## CakeCottage

I know my poor Ebbie was tortured by me poor thing may she RIP!!
It's the 28th Oct hun x


----------



## wellsk

Ah really!? Mines the 31st!
What are you going to do for your birthday? Especially if you find out your pregnant?


----------



## CakeCottage

Really?? That's so weird ha!
We're going to the lakes for a couple of days... Not sure what I'm doing on my actual birthday though u? X


----------



## wellsk

That sounds nice :) Just you and your OH?
Well normally we always go out to the clubs in Birmingham, but that's not gonna work out if I'm pregnant. I'm worried that everyone will realise straight away if I don't want to go drinking (pretty much the only time in the year I go out drinking is my birthday!).
I've already suggested that I want to go for a meal and to laserquest (another thing we do a lot of, we're such geeks! :blush: ), and didn't mention the clubs. So I'm hoping if I mention it before I'm pregnant then people won't think it's odd if I decide to do it in the end. If you know what I mean?


----------



## CakeCottage

I don't really go out clubbing that much anymore, I'd love to but I just can't afford it and can't deal with hangovers ha!! 
I don't think anyone would get onto me being pregnant as when I go to my mums or my MIL's I don't drink anyway, even if they have a glass of wine I generally tend to have a diet coke! 
I'm a bit boring arnt I x


----------



## wellsk

Don't worry, I'm practically the same. I think that's why I only go out once a year! I totally agree with the hangovers :sick:
Whenever I go out, I always have a lemonade and lime. I'm wondering if I could get away with going out clubbing and not drinking... I'm thinking that'll make it even more obvious though. LOL!


----------



## CakeCottage

Use the antibiotic excuse ha!


----------



## Snuffles

Wellsk: I found a Moby wrap with an owl on it. So it justified the price to me:blush:

Rach: My birthday is October 28th too, weird!!!!


----------



## CakeCottage

How bizzare haha, how old will you be? X


----------



## Snuffles

19 :blush:


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww I'm 8 years older than you hunni xx


----------



## wellsk

We all seem to have birthdays in October! How weird :haha: 
Has everybody had a good day?


----------



## CakeCottage

I've had an ok day, got a bit of a headache!
Just sat with the OH watching repeats of Downton Abbey on sky+

I've found the change bag I want but it's so expensive...
https://mobile.usablenet.com/mt/www.cathkidston.co.uk/p-18236-cath-kidston-spot-changing-bag.aspx
X


----------



## wellsk

That's really pretty Rach :) I love Cath Kidson stuff!
Is it quite a large bag?


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm not sure tbh ha, I love cath kidston stuff too! I got my mum a cath kidston knitting bag and needle set at Xmas and I cannot wait for her to be knitting little baby things for me hehe!! X


----------



## Snuffles

Oh my that is an expensive bag. There are some things I will go cheapie on, and a diaper bag will be one of them.


----------



## wellsk

Kinda agree snuffles. Although I need a really large back for cloth nappies. I've seen the one I want but it's £65. Sigh! I have expensive taste! :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

Lol trust me so do I. Example: *looks at shoes* ooooh I love these shoes. *sees they cost $134* $134?!?!?! I don't like those shoes *still loves the shoes* :rofl:


----------



## CakeCottage

I have expensive taste but I try to get what I want at a discount ie: eBay, amazon etc ha! I will most probably get that one or a pink lining one! I'm not sure on its size though ha x


----------



## Snuffles

I'm all about eBay and Amazon. Won't pay full price if I don't have to :thumbup:

I found a Moby wrap on eBay for $10!!! Damn not having any money:brat:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Lol I find age to be just a number. Besides, I'd rather have friends such as you ladies who are older than me than people who are around my age. They irritate me tremendously. I was supposed to be born in November, but nope :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

Wanna rave Kismet :rofl:


----------



## BabyBean14

Sure! Just let me loose on the dance floor and those raver kids won't know what hit 'em. ;) :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

Haha kismet you've just reminded me of when I went to OH's classes (he's a teacher) 6th form prom... Those kids definitely didn't know what had hot the dance floor when OH got on there! X


----------



## CakeCottage

Temps were back up this morning, so confusing!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Rachel: I'm sure the kiddies loved seeing teacher getting down and groovy! ;) 

Are you taking your temps at the same time each morning? If not, that could be causing your chart trouble. :shrug: Weird, though!


----------



## CakeCottage

I take them at 6.30 every morning as soon as the alarm goes off, they were level for 3 days then a dip yesterday then back up today x


----------



## BabyBean14

How very strange! :shrug: Why couldn't all this be more straight forward??


----------



## CakeCottage

The kids were laughing their heads off at him ha!
Yep definitely strange, just wish I knew what was going on Grrr x


----------



## CakeCottage

I think I've just fallen in love...
https://products.babymoov.eu/baby-style-changing-bag.html


----------



## wellsk

Oh my Rach! I am in love! :cloud9: That is one beautiful changing bag! So beautiful in fact that I didn't even look at the price :haha:

Snuffles, I can beat that! I was meant to be born on Christmas day, and I was born on Hallowe'en instead! :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

It's £45 on amazon 
It comes in different colours too :dance:


----------



## wellsk

That's quite reasonable! I'll need to have a look at the dimensions though! hmmm :)
How are you today anyway?


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm ok, you?
I'm getting mild cramps which is probably just AF on her way to torture me!
Bbs are still a little sore but not as bad as yesterday x


----------



## wellsk

Hmm, you're not far off now! How are you feeling about it? You're never out until AF shows up :thumbup:
I'm good thanks, watching Jeremy Kyle :) Need to start doing some reading for next year. I've got the books next to me, but I'm on here instead! :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm feeling ok tbh, I've kinda already drilled it into myself that it's not going to be this month... FF is still saying my O date was later than I thought it was! 
Oh I can't beat watching the car crashed that appear on that show!! X


----------



## wellsk

That girl?! I was like 'Oh my goodness, how stupid!'... She was like crying hysterically and saying she was saying. She practically cheated on him once a month! How can you love someone and do that?!


----------



## CakeCottage

That was supposed to say I can't bear not beat ha!! 
I didn't see what happened him ha!
I know 'I love him but I like to sleep with everyone else' <--- eff off your just a big whore ha!!
X


----------



## wellsk

Oooh dear! :rofl:
Hopefully he sees sense and leaves her, I doubt it though!


----------



## CakeCottage

I know they always stay with each other, stupid people!! X


----------



## Snuffles

It's not nice making me have to read three pages to catch up lol.

That bag is beautiful, I might have to nose around Amazon to see what they have.


----------



## counting

Since I'm a big geek I want a diaper bag that says bag of holding on it. I think this one could be used as a diaper bag, or I might just customize a diaper bag. I haven't decided!


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow Kathryn, you have got a good start on buying! I have a basic black mei tai which I will upgrade if it gets enough use. I like that the positioning is easier with a mei tai carrier.

I like the Babymoov chaining bag. I am going for something big and basic so DH can use it too if/when needed. 

I am looking forward to starting to buy even though it will be a while yet. 

We have had a cold in our house the past few days. Me and DH were fine but when DS gets ill he needs constant cuddles. 

I am due to ovulate on Saturday but my body is starting to show some fertile signs at the moment so I will be back in the TWW soon.


----------



## wellsk

Aww, are you all feeling better now?
Thanks, I shouldn't be buying, but I'm obsessed :blush:
Lots of baby dust Omi! We'll probably be in TWW together, although maybe only just! :)


----------



## counting

OmiOmen, how exciting that you might be OVing in the next few days :thumbup: It would be great if you two were in the TWW together, it would be good moral support I think!

Opinions ladies:

Ovulation tests- more likely to make me obsessed and stressed out, or likely to make me feel more relaxed and in control.

I'm debating starting to used them after AF is gone in the next few days, even though we don' t really need to worry about timing(I just worry I'm not oving yet) or at least next cycle.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a sore throat but other than that I think we are all okay. Although DS very nearly had a nap today (he dropped it months ago) so maybe he is a little under the weather. He had a day or too where he needed calpol though, we normally try not to give him it but he seemed pretty upset and it did help to I think he had a headache or something but he was in too bad of a mood to be able to explain what was wrong. Poor little guy. 

I think your first week of the TWW will be my second. Hopefully this will be the cycle for the lot of us. 

It will be the first cycle of properly TTC for us and trying to find time to BD with DH's overtime picking up and the times DS goes to bed is a little tough. He has booked tonight off and is not doing overtime on his days off (Friday and Saturday night) and we got creative yesterday so will will have done what we can.


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it could go either way with ovulation tests and it just depends on the person. If timing is not much of an issue the I wouldn't bother with them personally but if it is hard to find time to BD then they are more worth it.


----------



## CakeCottage

Ok ladies I'm confused, it's 2 days before AF is due but I've just been the loo and found EWCM on the paper when I wiped (sorry if tmi) any ideas? X


----------



## wellsk

Sometimes I get EWCM just before AF, dunno why? :shrugs:
But I think it's quite common :wacko:


----------



## CakeCottage

I think I'm concentrating on every little thing that could be mistaken as a sign or symptom... Obsessing much? Ha!! 
It probably is just AF on her way! 
Think I'm going to be a bit easier on myself next month - no opk's just temp and see where that gets me! X


----------



## OmiOmen

I had some between my ovulation and period last month, not sure why. Are you waiting to test on the day of the missed period?


----------



## CakeCottage

I think I'm out this month Omi :-( just waiting for AF to arrive, I've took a few 10m/u tests all negative so just waiting on the witch's arrival! X


----------



## wellsk

:hugs: Rachael, it's totally normal and fine to obsess. Although the only downside of obsessing is that you notice things that probably are totally normal and you've never paid any attention to. If you know what I mean? :wacko:


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah definitely, I think I definitely need to take a more relaxed approach next month... Any tips? X


----------



## wellsk

Mmm, maybe elect a certain amount of time to obsessing and try and avoid obsessing outside the allotted time. 
But I have no idea other than that. I'm a terrible obsessor! :blush:


----------



## Snuffles

Counting: I got OPKs because I was convinced I wasn't ovulating since stopping depo. and you better believe the day I got a positive was so glorious. But it really depends on the person.

Rach: A week ago I got ewcm, but I didn't really think anything of it so I'm no help.


----------



## CakeCottage

Me too Kathryn me too :blush: 
I'm the same snuffles... Useless arnt I? X


----------



## Snuffles

Lol no not at all.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## counting

Diaper bags usually have(obviously depending on a lot of factors like age, weather and breastfeeding vs. formula):

Diapers
Wipes
Change of clothes(or two) for baby
Change of shirt for mom
Snacks
Bottles
Breastfeeding cover
A few toys 
Light receiving blanket
Muslin squares/burp cloth/facecloth
Sunscreen
Extra socks/mittens 
Hat
Soother
Wrap or sling

But also-
Wallet
Cell phone
Keys
Anything you would normally put in your purse

I guess it really depends on you and your child as well. It is very doubtful you would have all of those things at once. Essentially for a newborn, some diapers, a travel sized package of wipes, a way to feed them and a few clean onesies or a sleeper is all you might really need for a short outing, but the other things are really handy, and once baby hits older baby/toddler aged, it gets a little more complex.

I would say just think of all the things you will be doing with your baby on a daily basis and what you absolutely need to do that. 

Of course I'm not an expert, but it's what I know from being a nanny and working in the job I do all day, around babies, toddlers and their caregivers.

ETA: I found a handly list here


----------



## Snuffles

Pretty much what Counting said. I want to buy baby stuff now lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I have no advice on trying to be relaxed, I am the most obsessive symptom spotter ever. :haha:

A diaper bag changes with age. As a baby there seems to be loads that goes in there because you do not want to risk needing something while you are out and then by a year old there is next to nothing in there. Also if you use cloth nappies they take up a lot more room and you need some way to store dirty ones.

I have two good friends, both live in Australia but we used to talk a lot (still talk but less at the moment). They both started their families younger than I did and one had her second child just before I got pregnant with DS and the other had her second just after. There second and DS were all due early May. Well I just found out that one of them is pregnant and due on the 4th of May, not only DS's birthday but also the due date I would have had if I got pregnant on my last cycle. She is happy but surprised as she just forgot to take her pill. I am happy for her but also feel jealous and physically sick. I feel a bit evil right now. :nope:


----------



## CakeCottage

Somebody stop me before I order that changing bag haha!!! X


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry Omi :hugs: That sucks! It's like everyone knows that you're TTC and does it on purpose. I know that they don't, but that's how it feels :nope:

Thanks for the lists girls, very handy :thumbup:

Rachael, do it! :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

I've done the sensible thing and put money into my savings account for when I do conceive!! X


----------



## counting

Cakecottage- I've been working a ton of extra shifts so that I have a fairy cushy savings for when I do get pregnant- so that I can buy all the adorable things I've been looking at online since we first decided that we were going to try this year.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Snuffles

I'll most likely have a few bags as well:blush:


----------



## Charlie91

wellsk said:


> Snuffles, did you see how you wore it? So did it have metal rings? Or stretchy cotton? Or was it just all in one?
> Hi Charlie :) how old are you? How long we're you waiting to try? Any particular reasons you waited? (if you don't mind me asking! I feel a bit like the Spanish inquistion! :haha: )

Sorry, I'm really rubbish with keeping up with things. I'm 21, OH is 20 (21 next month). We've been WTT since Feb this year and were waiting because I was still at university and wanted to be in a full time job before trying so that we had a bit more money and I could get maternity leave.


You guys put me to shame, I haven't even thought about buying anything "baby" :shrug:. TTC is just so new that I haven't quite got round to planning everything that we need yet!!


----------



## Snuffles

Don't worry about it lol. I just know what I want ever since my mom had my siblings and I saw all the baby stuff she had. Definitely want a convertable sleigh crib though and a moby wrap. Those are the only two things I'm definitely sure on :haha:


----------



## wellsk

Hi Charlie! What are you/were you studying at university?
I've decided I don't want a Moses basket anymore, I want a bedside crib :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Well AF got me boo hoo... X


----------



## Snuffles

I'm sorry Rach:hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm ok thanks snuffles chick  I was expecting it so I was prepared... FXed for next month eh!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry AF arrived, Rachel! :hugs: Onward to next month! :dust:


----------



## counting

Wellsk, bedside crib like a cosleeper? I have been considering a cosleeperébedside crib, but I also saw a tutorial on how to do this and I think it could be a great option, because it could last longer than a lot of side car setups, which can only be used until baby starts rolling over or can pull up. This way it is more like a regular crib but still easy for middle of the night feeds, etc!

I honestly can't say for sure if DH and I will sidecar a crib or buy a co sleeper. We will have baby within a few feet of our bed either way because we plan on keeping them in the same room until toddler aged, so it really depends on what ends up working then. I do like the idea of baby having his or her own space(the way our room is set up there is the main portion, and a smaller portion which has a bit of wall on either side, so like an extra wide doorway, without the door. This means visually, it is kind of like there is another very small room attached in front of our windows.. Considering how often I've tried to describe it, one of these days I'll have to actually post a picture of what I mean!ETA: kind of like this but our bed is in the main area and it looks nothing like that, well, other than structurally our room has a nook too...lol)


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Liz, onto cycle two... 
A quick question about FF - does it automatically change to a new cycle when you start a new one coz mine is still saying I'm on cd29 x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry to hear AF got you. Fingers crossed for next month. 

I looked at co-sleepers but they are pretty pricey for what they are so am going for a crib. I liked this one;
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...tdisplayA_82_10751_-1_14689_97581_10001_14053

I think FF is supposed to switch on the day you add your period in.


----------



## wellsk

:hugs: aww Rach! I'm so sorry she got you! That sucks so bad! As you said onto next month and hopefully a BFP!
Counting, yeah either really! Just something that's going to protect LO but makes it really easy to breast feed and have them nearby! 
Hope everyone is okay today!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have just added my information to my chart today and it makes no sense. I have not had a dip and rise in temperature like I had last month. I am not particularly well so I am wondering if that might have thrown my chart off?

I just hope that BD'ing wile I have fertile CM will work and I get a BFP in two weeks. Or even better (and massively unlikely) that my super light period I had was me mistaking early pregnancy bleeding for AF or something like that.


----------



## Charlie91

I don't even know what a cosleeper is :blush:. Looks like I've got a lot to be googling to find out what's what. Still seems surreal that we are actually TTC... Haven't really thought about what needs to be done once I am pg/have a LO!


----------



## counting

Co sleeper is kind of like a seperate baby bed which attaches to the side of the adult bed. That way you can have baby close by at night(like bed sharing but some people find it safer/ more fitting to their lifestyle) and it also means you wouldn't have to get out of bed to get baby if he or she wakes up for things like breastfeeding, in theory all you have to do is roll over and pick up LO.

I'm sure you will get it all sorted before you have a little one. For me when baby rabies hit before we started TTC(and after!) I would have a look at all kinds of baby stuff, and spent a lot of time thinking and researching about how I wanted to raise my LO. I'm a researcher by nature and trade so looking things up seems to be the thing that keeps me focused and sane while I wait. As a result I know too much! I actually find it quite funny as mine and DH's families don't know we are trying- but my brothers wife is pregnant and whenever someone brings up something baby or pregnancy related I think they are confused because I have wayyyy more information than I should.:dohh:


----------



## OmiOmen

This thread is quite recently, I thought I would try and wake it back up.

How is everyone? When is everyone due to test? Do we currently just have the one (Suffles) graduate from here?

I am 9dpo today and tested, for lack of a better word my results were somewhat inconclusive. I will have to test again in another 2-3 days. I know I was silly to test so early but I am rubbish at the TWW.


----------



## wellsk

I know yeah, need to liven it up a bit, who's got the cookies? (I was gonna say alcohol, but I'm not sure it was suitable) :haha:

I'm pretty sure that snuffles is the only one to have her BFP so far, although you might have yours very soon :winkwink:

I have no idea whats going on with my cycle, I think it might be annovulatory :cry: at the moment I'm CD21 and I've still have no temp shift and all my fertile signs are gone now. Sigh! But if I was to test it would probably be 2nd October :shrug:

I really hope it's a BFP Omi!


----------



## OmiOmen

Noo...I really hope you ovulate this cycle. But you did get some fertile signs already, right?

I am a bag of nerves...when it is hard to tell if something was an evap or faint positive it is hard not to obsess. My evaporation lines in the past came up after 1-2 minutes and this came up right away. Also they always look white/grey and with a dint in them. this one had no dint but I could not be sure if it was super light pink. :wacko:


----------



## wellsk

Hmm, well as you said, this came up straight away. So surely it can't be evap? I don't know, really hoping for you though!

Yeah, I've already had my EWCM/High/Soft cervix, and now its all gone :wacko:
I'm sure you have to get a temp shift, it can't stay low can it?


----------



## CakeCottage

It's been a while since I've been in here - I say that like I've stepped into a room!!
I hope it's not annovulatory Kathryn :-( I'm due to test on the 6th oct x


----------



## OmiOmen

When I look online it gives mixed responses of if they can or can not appear right away. I can not quite call it a faint positive but I am not sure if I can dismiss it as an evap yet either. This is exactly why I should have waited longer.

I am not sure. But I am not sure if you would have had fertile signs if you wasn't either. I hope that you ovulated, you have managed to BD so well this month too.


----------



## wellsk

Yeah I know, I've done so well this month. I'm hoping that all this will stay! And I will keep BD'ing well :)
Someone said that I may not have O'd yet :wacko: 
So going to continue BD'ing for now and hope that if I haven't O'd yet, then I will catch it!


----------



## Snuffles

My my it's been some time since this thread has been active, unacceptable! Not much going on here, just tired and if I'm not tired I'm hungry and vice versa:wacko:


----------



## wellsk

:haha: Oh dear snuffles, what are you craving today?


----------



## Snuffles

Chicken alfredo lol


----------



## CakeCottage

Hehe snuffles you make me laugh with your random cravings!!
AFM I'm going into my fertile stage and I've only gone and gotten cystitis haven't I... Damn it!!! X


----------



## wellsk

Ah no Rach!
Drink lots of water and cranberry juice, hoepfully you'll flush it out! :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm on it ta hun ha... Hope it goes away, it isn't wanted ha! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## wellsk

I love cake at any time of the day to be honest! :haha:
Got everything crossed for you Kismet! :hugs:


----------



## Charlie91

I've got a week left until testing!!! Seems so long ago that I was ovulating that a week seems far too long to wait!!! FXed for you OmiOmen!! Wishing you the best of luck for testing!!! :dust:


----------



## wellsk

I know what you mean Charlie, everything takes forever :(


----------



## counting

Thought I would pop back in here too, things have been crazy at work so I have barely had a chance to do my full BnB rounds. 

Like wellsk, I think I may also be having an annovulatory cycle, as I am CD18 and not a sign of oving yet :(. I keep telling myself I need to give my body time after coming off the pill, but this is my second cycle and I don't think I have oved during either one. *sigh* I was really hoping for a BFP for my birthday. It's super hard seeing people get pregnant really easily right now for me. 

I think maybe all this work is actually good for me- if nothing else it is a distraction, and makes me WAY too tired to stress as much. Though of course I still do stress!


----------



## wellsk

:hugs: I'm sorry counting!
Lots of Ovulation dust (I'm still hoping it'll catch on :haha: ) maybe you will still O? What CDs do you normally ovulate? 
Maybe the tiredness and stress from work is delaying your O? 
I feel the same as you too, it's so hard and I'm feeling really jealous, why can't it be easy for everyone? I just want to be pregnant, I want my own baby. It's just not fair :(


----------



## counting

wellsk said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry counting!
> Lots of Ovulation dust (I'm still hoping it'll catch on :haha: ) maybe you will still O? What CDs do you normally ovulate?
> Maybe the tiredness and stress from work is delaying your O?
> I feel the same as you too, it's so hard and I'm feeling really jealous, why can't it be easy for everyone? I just want to be pregnant, I want my own baby. It's just not fair :(

I think that is part of the stress...I probably haven't ovulated since I was 15 almost 16, as I have been on the pill since then. I got my AF later than a lot of people (I was over 14 and in grade 9!)and went on BC after not too long to treat acne. So this is actually my first time off pill in the better part of 10 years. Ovuview app on my phone said I oved on CD20 last month, but I don't think I actually did. It's stressful because I have no normal to compare to!

And I am with you, I really hate how jealous I feel. It's not nice to feel this way :nope:

I shall send some ovulation dust your way too! :thumbup::flower:


----------



## wellsk

I really hope that's not the case sweet. I really hope that you'll be able to get some advice from the doctors or get some tips on how to maybe kickstart your ovulation again. :hugs:

Maybe because you've been on BCP for so long it will take you a little longer for your cycle to come back to you?

I think that's why I'm maybe being extra mean towards my friend, I'm torturing myself with teen pregnancy boards and stuff at the moment. Although it's just making me really angry and I just want to shout and have a go and tell them to either 'put up or shut up' :blush:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry about all the annovulatory cycles, I am hoping you are all just going to ovulate late.

I took a test in the middle of the night and this morning both were faint to the point they were only just there again. They were a little more clear than at 9pdo, but only just. They started off like this when I had DS but there are so very faint that I can not rule out 3 evaps yet either. I will wait another 2 days and test again.


----------



## wellsk

Still sending lots of babydust your way for all the testing Omi and Kismet.
I really hope you both are pregnant, that would be brilliant :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

That is how they started with DS so I am helpfully but trying not to get my hopes up. My lines are there right away but I can not say I am 100% if they are pink or not and they do not show up on my camera phone. Between 10-30 minutes after they are an obvious pink line but I know you should not read them after the 10 minute development time. :shrug:

To be honest it sounds like you are in the same boat as me and it could be a faint positive or an evaporation line. Did the line have dye in it, the dye should mean that it is a faint positive rather than an evap. I am not really sure what to say if they disappear though. If you have a 4 day increase in your LP that sounds like a hopeful sign!

Evaporation lines are when it looks like a faint line but is white or grey with or without a dint. They apparently do not appear straight away since it takes time for the evaporation to happen but there seems to be a lot of mixed information about them.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

If it was a light line but seemed to have dye in it then it might be a faint positive and just too early to get a decent line. Hopefully it will get darker for you.

I am testing again in 2 days. How long are you waiting to test again?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, I am sorry. You are not really out unless it picks up.


----------



## OmiOmen

Does anyone have Snuffles on facebook or anything and know how she is doing? 

When is everyone due to test? I am hoping for lot of graduates from WTT to TTC to pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## wellsk

I don't unfortunately, I'm really worried about her though. She's been silent for quite a few days now, I really hope she managed to get to hospital.

You know that I've already tested, but I'll be testing again on Monday, come on BFP!

We'll hopefully all be starting our WTT Graduate Thread into the Pregnancy section soon :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Me too. :( I hope she is okay.

I am hoping for lots of BFP here soon. :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm getting my pom poms out do cheer on all the BFPs that I know are just around the corner! :D 

I wish I was connected to Snuffles on FB, but I'm not. I'm very worried. :(


----------



## wellsk

I would've thought if she could get online then she would, even a quick sentence to say she was okay and she'd get back to us soon. That's what's so worrying, but she hasn't been on at all since very early on tuesday. :wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

Yeah. :( I hope all our worrying and advice about going to the hospital didn't chase her away.


----------



## wellsk

I'm hoping that the reason that she hasn't been in touch is because she's been looked after after going to hospital or something. I know we kinda pestered, but we were only doing it because we care and understand the real risks of what could've been happening :wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## wellsk

Yeah I totally agree. I couldn't live in America for how crazy their system seems. I would be terrified of the thought to think 'could I afford to go to hospital?' if something was wrong. People whinge about sitting round for hours in the NHS, but at least if you turn up, it's already been paid for and you don't have to worry at all.

I always thought that the hypocratic oath was about treating everyone equal, rich and poor. But it just doesn't seem the case :wacko:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope so too. I know I was quite forceful in saying so and was worried that might be the reason too. I am really passionate about people getting things checked out. All too often something minor can become an emergency. I know from experience of DH thinking I was overreacting in pregnancy and it turning out I was right to be seen to. I hope she is doing okay. 

I could never live in America. In theory American and Australia sound nice but I think the only other place in the world I could realistically consider living in would be Canada.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

Me and DH talked about it once and we think it seems nice. It has a lot of the pro's of the UK and less of the con's. It is a bit like you all looked at what did and did not work in America and the UK. Getting citizenship is so hard though. The UK is pretty easy to move to. Lol, that is quite cool that your uncle went to school with Paul McCartney.


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww Liz, I didn't know your pops was from where I live! What part did he grow up in? 
I'd love to go to Canada, my mum has been skiing there a few times in Banff and my dad keeps saying he wants to move to Canada (they haven't been there together either - my parents are divorced) 
X


----------



## wellsk

Funnily enough, myself and DH considered moving to Canada a little while back. I think it could still be in our future, for me depending on where my parents chose to live really (They have a house in France and would like to eventually make that their permanent home). If that was the case then I wouldn't really have any proper ties with the UK and would be happy to move.
That's amazing about your dad Kismet! I think the UK gets a bad reputation really, when actually it's not that bad. I can't imagine it being much different from living in Canada or Australia (aside from the weather of course! :haha: ).


----------



## Snuffles

:hugs: I'm okay


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

Allan road is in St. Helens which is one of the towns outside of liverpool, Allerton Road is one of the big roads in Liverpool so it may be that one!? Oh my I went to school road the corner from Portico Lane, it's in Whiston which is in the suburbs of Liverpool and nearer to St Helen's! Madness!

AFM: temp has gone up another .1 of a degree and FF has given me an O date - the 26th, we BD'd the night before so I'm not sure whether or not we've caught the egg but its better that my O date was on CD18 instead of CD19! X


----------



## OmiOmen

We are so glad to here from you and that you are okay Snuffles! :hugs:


----------



## wellsk

I'm sure you'll be fine with when you BD'ed Rach :)

Kismet, I think the UK has a bad reputation from the UK :haha: I would imagine they're quite similar though as you said :)
I think you get a lot more snow :haha:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

I know, it's amazing how small the world is... My uncle works on the cruise ships (he used to be in a liverpool based soap opera over here!) and my next door neighbours uncle ended up chatting away to him on board on his holiday! When he told my neighbour she was like "oh that's next a doors uncle!" Madness x


----------



## OmiOmen

Your uncle was on Brookside? My sisters used to love that show.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yep  my dads brother x


----------



## OmiOmen

Well that is quite cool. My uncle is a building surveyor, not very cool. :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

Hehe I have an uncle who is a cab driver!! :rofl:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

We had scouse for tea tonight!!! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

It was yummy!! X


----------



## wellsk

How is everyone doing? :hi:


----------



## OmiOmen

Busy. You?


----------



## CakeCottage

Tired and fed up (I'm a bundle of joy lately arnt I!?!?) x


----------



## wellsk

Same as Omi! It seems the only time I get to come on here at the moment is the 20 minute journey on the bus :wacko:
What's up Rach? :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh I'm just being a misery guts coz I know AF is on her way!! Hope you're ok? X


----------



## Snuffles

Tired and grumpy


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## wellsk

Lots of hugs kismet! :hugs:
Hopefully everything goes well with your BIL staying! 

What's everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## CakeCottage

Definitely needs lots of :hugs:
Hope you got all you needed to do done Liz.
Hope uni hasn't stressed you out too much Kath?
I've just dyed my hair, had a long bath and fake tanned myself!! We're going to stay in the Hilton Liverpool tomorrow night for OHs birthday and Sunday we have a christening!
I'm sure AF is on her way, I've had little cramps all day! X


----------



## wellsk

I hope not Rach. AF best stay away from you, otherwise I'm having words! :haha:
Sounds like you'll have a lovely weekend though! I hope you have a good time.

Haven't done anything uni related today, which is nice. Went shopping with my mum and aunt instead. Now bored to death at work. Lol!

Must start knuckling down though, I desperately need to meet with my tutor, but I think it would be easier to get a meeting with the pope! :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

My boobies are really sore and they always go like this when AF is on her way! If my temp drops tomorrow she's deffo coming! 
Yeah I can't wait, im in need of a break!

Your in work late arnt you hun? Damned gamblers!! X


----------



## wellsk

Yeah! We close at half 9. Although with the tills and machines we often don't get out until 10pm :wacko:

I really hope you don't get a temp drop! I want to see that BFP!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## OmiOmen

I have not managed to keep fully up-to-date with everything babyandbump related. The third year at Uni and a toddler is pretty tough going. So how are all the WTT graduates doing?


----------



## wellsk

I know what you mean, I try and read the journals, but sometimes I only read the last page and can't get fully up to date :blush:

I'm okay, as you know Omi, still here on the TTC side of things. Still a third year university student (which is going well :) )

How is everything going with uni omi?


----------



## OmiOmen

Yes, keeping up is a lot easier in the summer holidays. :haha:

I am getting therewith Uni. Everything is done on time but not as soon as I would like. I felt really overwhelmed by the IS but now am thinking it might not be so bad. I think it is 9000 words or something like that and at first I thought that was huge but then I remembered that last year I went over the word count (well not technically since he only ever sets a minimum word count) and ended up doing well over 4000 words and that was a much smaller topic. So now I am actually thinking I need to half my key points. I think I underestimated how much work there is in the third year though and I am currently getting forgetful and ditzy which is not helping. 

How is uni going for you?


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, I hear you! It sounds like loads but actually when you start writing it's really tight to fit everything in. I have only recently done a literature review and rationale that was well over 1000 words, and my result section (should be) will be immense!

It's going okay, I'm still trying to get everything together so I can recruit. I'm so scared of not getting enough participants :wacko:


----------



## OmiOmen

My IS is the theory one and I know once I start I will find it hard to stop...of course the starting is the hard bit! I set out three chapters and each have three sub chapters but now I think I need to cut out a full chapter in order to do the rest justice. Then for my ARP I need to do the data collection and that will be so time consuming. Also I need to go to student support because you should have a pregnancy support plan apparently and I am now at the point that I have to get it sorted.

Not thought of getting enough participants is always so scary. I was really close to not getting the 100 I needed last year for some research. Just think though, this time next year we will have graduated months ago! Right now I am clinging on to that thought. Lol.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am bumping this thread to see how you all are. 

I was thinking those of us who are building a nappy stash could take about it here too?


----------



## CakeCottage

Woo Omi you beat me to finding it...
So I just bought 3 itti bitti tuttos which were £12.95 each :blush: I got a 5% discount on that too x


----------



## OmiOmen

Good deal. :thumbup: I have read that itti bitti tuttos are good for small babies too so on average you can start using them on a newborn sooner than most one sized nappies. So I know I want a few of them.

These are some deals I know about at the moment. They are not amazing but a few pounds can be saved. 

This site has a slight price cut: https://www.cleangreennappy.co.uk/real nappies/page1?sortby=title-asc
This site has some offers on, eg; 20% off Easyfit's: https://www.funkymonkeypants.com/stock-reductions.html#!prettyPhoto

I have noticed sites are selling easyfit and teentfit a but cheaper and one even said end of line sale. So I really think it is getting close to that time of year when totsbots new prints will be coming out. So that might be interesting news! 

Anyone looked at Wee Notions? I'm in love with them. This is NOT a site for well priced nappies but oh my gosh they are cute. Saying this I have mocked up 2 custom nappies I want and one is £21 and the other is £22.75 which is not bad considering it is made to order with embroidery on them. 

https://weenotions.co.uk/

Anyone have a nappy board on Pintrest? I have a regular board and a privet one for DH to pick nappies off (he has said he is going to pick on from my list tonight). https://pinterest.com/omi85/cloth-nappies/

I know this is a bit bad taste but I love this nappy and want it so much. It says "I like milk from my mum, not just any old cow." and comes with the babylegs. I do 'extending breastfeeding' and managed 20 months with DS1 and am hoping to get as close as possible to 2 years with DS2 so it is just so fitting! 
View attachment 557459


I am fairly behind on you girls because the nappy we get tonight will only be our third. Our plan was to but a full stash in March but we have started buying early. I am not sure if this means I can buy cute ones until then and the stash on top or this is how we are building it up now. :shrug: Since I fell off the team yellow wagon I am now looking at boys and unisex nappies rather than including more girls ones, although I have a boys pink nappy in mind I really want.


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh Omi, you've just thrown a spanner in my ploy to not buy any more... I now want more... There's a cherrylicious on one of those sites and a blueberry giraffe one I want too... I'm not sure how if explain buying more to OH though ha!!

I think you're onto something with the Pinterest nappy board... I need to do one of those too!! 
That cow one is actually majorly cute xx


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, I'm the same as Omi, I'm just getting ones for the newborn stage at the moment and then will buy a proper kit (maybe when the baby is here and I've had some time to get used to different nappies) after that. :thumbup:

That cow nappy is cute... DH and I have pet names of 'moo' so our little one will be 'mini moo' so anything cow related I love! :cloud9:

A few weeks ago in Debenhams I saw a Dalmation spot onsie. I was so temped so I could put baby and Roly together and photograph them! :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Yeah, I like a few of the totsbots v2 print. In fact I think I like them more than the V3's because the super pooper is the only one I love in V3's. I would love to know if they are bringing new prints out soon and what they are like. 

I honestly think that the Pintrest board helps because you feel like you have picked them out but don't need to buy right away.

I am loving Wee Notions, shame I don't have the money to buy loads of them.


----------



## OmiOmen

wellsk said:


> That cow nappy is cute... DH and I have pet names of 'moo' so our little one will be 'mini moo' so anything cow related I love! :cloud9:
> 
> A few weeks ago in Debenhams I saw a Dalmation spot onsie. I was so temped so I could put baby and Roly together and photograph them! :haha:

Well with Wee Notions you could make a cow one theme and add 'mini moo' added as a custom order. 

You have to do that! A photo of them together like that would be beyond words adorable!


----------



## CakeCottage

wellsk said:


> That cow nappy is cute... DH and I have pet names of 'moo' so our little one will be 'mini moo' so anything cow related I love! :cloud9:

How weird is that... I call my OH Moo, always have... The cat gets called Mini Moo too!!

I think I'm just buying nappies as buying baby stuff is my coping mechanism for failing to conceive each month :-(


----------



## wellsk

How odd! Are we sure we're not the same person?! :haha:

I find the buying side a bit difficult. When I'm shopping for it, I'm really happy and enjoy it and distracted. But afterwards I feel quite low and silly, when I'm in shops I end up being paranoid because I think that they're looking at me and wondering where my bump is... :shrug:


----------



## CakeCottage

I think we may have been separated at birth (5 years apart :haha:) 

I do most of mine online... Ebay is my weapon of choice!!! That way I don't feel silly coz nobody can see what the hell I look like ha!! I like parcels arriving, I look at them then I put them away... Every so often if I'm feeling low about TTC I get bits out and think I will one day get my LO to put in them!! 
X


----------



## OmiOmen

DH calls DS1 'Moo-moo man' but I have no idea why. A couple of times people have over heard and thought it was actually called Moo-moo. :wacko:

I guess we are the opposite really. We didn't start buying until 20 weeks last time and we this time we have only bought a few things after 20 weeks and all the big things will be more like 32 weeks.


----------



## wellsk

You've got a lot of worries though with previous problems in pregnancies though Omi :hugs:
So it's understandable you'd be weary. 
I bet the idea of the name 'moo-moo' got some very weird looks! :haha:

Rach, I haven't brought a lot of baby stuff off eBay. I think I'm always a little weary of them like condition wise and counterfeit wise. Although I may take up generally buying stuff online :blush:


----------



## CakeCottage

I've put the nappies I've got on my Pinterest (apart from the blueberry which is one I want!) 
https://m.pinterest.com/cakecottage/cloth-nappies/


----------



## wellsk

I pretty much want all of the nappies you've put on there Rach! :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Used newborn clothes are pretty much gone on ebay as babies don't generally get much wear out of them as they grow so quick... I've got a few mothercare bits off it which are practically brand new for about an 1/8th of their original overpriced price tag! I've just washed them and put them away! 
I'd never buy something if it looked awful in a pic too!! Ill take a pic of some of the bits I've got.., preloved nappies that other people haven't got on with too are great as it gives you a chance to try it cheaper than paying the full rrp... Usually with nappies people put loads of pics up of inners too x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have about 5-6 on of them on my list too. There are a couple on there I like and would have got if I had stayed on team yellow but have decide not to now I know I'm having a boy. I was going to get 5 pop-in's but have gone off them now because I think I want to stick with AIO's and some pockets. 

What does the Charlie Banana feel like (if it has been delivered already)? I want the one that says "Goodbye disposables, Hello cloth." on the back. 

I am still waiting on my itti bitti d'lish nappies. Our post was not delivered for a few days because of the snow but I really thought they would be here by today.

We got newborn and 0-3 months off eBay with DS1. Not only do 0-3 months not last long but unless you have a small baby you might not ever use newborn at all. We have a few rompers and some outfits of DS1's stuff still that we will reuse but we need more bodysuits and sleep-suits. Oh and we will get some Trumpette baby socks because I love them. All we have bought so far clothes wise are these. I love the footless sleep-suits and the padded sleep-suit was on a good offer.
View attachment 557485


----------



## CakeCottage

See deffo separated at birth us Kath ha!! 
I'm still waiting on the Charlie Banana Omi, ill let you know what it's like when it arrives... If its good enough quality for the price it is I may consider getting the goodbye cloth as I think it's aforable - me and Kath were only talking about that a few days ago x


----------



## wellsk

Quick question!!
Is this too girlie for a unisex nappy?

https://www.naturalbabyshower.co.uk...ee-birth-to-potty-aplix.html?___store=default


----------



## CakeCottage

Not at all Kath, I've ordered the jubilee myself hehe...

Way too exciting... Lots of fluff just arrived...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wellsk

eee! Exciting! You've had some awesome fluffy post! :) Has it cheered you up a little?

I think I'm gonna end up copying you, I hope you don't mind? :blush:

I'm thinking of getting the Tots Bots Bon Voyage London, Jubilee and the Bumgenius Albert :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

Stash so far... Still waiting on deliveries!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CakeCottage

It's cheered me up so much, is that weird?

I've got no problem at all with that hun... It's nice that we've got similar tastes!!
The bum boyage was on clearance... They are seconds but I really can't see anything apart from a small bit of bleeding in a little bit of the print... Oh and the label has been cut which they have to do when it's a second! X


----------



## wellsk

I'm glad it's made you feel a little better, it's not weird at all! As long as it makes you happy and you take comfort in it, then thats all that matters in my mind :hugs:

Yeah, I go to a place in cannock to get clothes/shoes/bags which are returns or seconds and they have everything cut out of them, but are mega cheap! :thumbup:

The website I'm looking at has them reduce to £14.36, but they have 10% off on top of that so they're about £13 each :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

That's not bad at all, the place I ordered the bumgenius from has given me 10% off my next order on my account too!! 
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I think that the Jubilee is unisex. Although I want the cherrylicious and tutti fruiti for a boy some people probably would think they are girly.

I like the London print but don't want to get too many easyfits and I like the pooper hero one a bit more.

There are so many girls nappies I like though and won't be getting.

Rachel is the lady bird one you have Baba and Boo?

Anyone looking into carriers at all?


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh and here's the few bits I've bought off eBay too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CakeCottage

And these...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CakeCottage

It's just a bamboo ebay cheapie Omi, it does definitely feel a lot cheaper than the others so whether I use it or not is a different story... I really like the pop ins!! X


----------



## wellsk

They're really cute! Are the top ones from Next? I seem to remember them?

Omi, I love the Tutti Fruitti one, I don't think it's too girlie :shrug:

I haven't really looked into carriers, I only really have the ring sling one.

Ps. Just ordered the Tots Bots Jubilee :happydance:


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah they're from next  
I've not looked into carriers, I'm not really bothered about having one but OH wants one...
Wooo for ordering the jubilee... I'm waiting for mine to come xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I am getting a Baba and Boo one like the lady bird print. They are apparently better than eBay cheepies but not as good as say BG. But the price is really good so I will give it a try.

I'm having some more stash envy today. :haha:

Rachel, if you DH likes the idea check out Babyhawk, they do slightly 'manly' ones.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks omi ill get him to check those out  x


----------



## OmiOmen

We just spent £35 on a nappy. :blush:


----------



## wellsk

Really?! :saywhat:
Which one??


----------



## OmiOmen

The Wee Notions "I like milk from my mum, not just any old cow." one with lime green lining. Does it sound any better if I say it comes with a pair of baby legs? They don't even come with the liners. :oops: I think it takes 2-3 weeks to get here because they are all custom made.

The worst part if that at the very least there is one more Wee Notions that I _MUST_ have. But it is my birthday in early March so if anyone asks what I want I am asking for vouchers from there. 

I have decided I like some of the Pink Lining changing bags. I am normally pretty cheap so am not sure they are worth it but I have found one I like for less than most of them are. Me and DH don't normally buy each other gifts for birthdays and Xmas (I know that sounds odd but we just don't) but I might drop some hints this year for the bag.


----------



## CakeCottage

I used to love pink lining bags but they're just really popular round here and I like being a bit more original... X


----------



## OmiOmen

They are not really very popular here. I am not a massive fan of bags in general so I am surprised I like them.


----------



## CakeCottage

I bought a ju ju be be all in sweet hearts... I love it!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Just googled it and it is really cute. I am too cheap for that price tag though. Particularly since for some reason my bags never last longer than 3 months/ Although maybe that is the amount of books I carry and obviously some cloth nappies and a toddler toilet seat is not very heavy. :shrug:


----------



## CakeCottage

I just liked it coz it's got all the organisational areas and the mummy pocket  

Just showed OH the fluffs that came today and told him about the 10% off code they sent for the next order and he just said "I think you should order another one" x


----------



## OmiOmen

That is the best thing about changing bags! I sort of miss using a regular bag now and having to rummage about it. Last time the changing bag we had was massive and practical but very ugly because me and DH would share it so it was unisex. So I am looking forward to actually having a woman's bag this time. 

Oh wow your OH is awesome! DH was not overly happy about the nappy we got today.


----------



## CakeCottage

He really is amazing, he just does anything to keep me happy!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Is he available to give out classes to others? DH could do with some. :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

:rofl:
View attachment 557917


----------



## wellsk

That cloth nappy joke is really true! It'll definitely be in my signature ;)
And don't worry omi, the nappy is very cute, as is your changing bag Rach! :)


----------



## OmiOmen

It made me giggle. Although it's not only talking about it but also showing them off at any opportunity.

I love loads of there nappies but the two I want are more personal to us in a way. The milk one because I BF'ed DS and it was so much hard work and now I'll be doing it again I deserve a nice joke about it on a nappy. The other is a "Real men wear pink" one which I like because we don't go crazy with gender stereotyping and I loved a t-shirt DS1 had as a baby that said "Tough enough to wear pink." Okay, now I am trying to justify it, I need help. :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

He sure is Omi, free of charge (anything for a night of peace :haha:)

That joke is deffo 100% true, i'll be getting nappies out to show anybody who will listen ha!!

I'm with you on the gender stereotyping Omi, as is OH (he teaches sociology so I'd be worried if he thought we should gender stereotype) I will be putting a boy in pink and a girl in blue!!!
x


----------



## OmiOmen

We was just talking a few days ago about how my DH is well and truly out of the honeymoon phase. If your OH is always like it you are pretty lucky.

Sociology is my subject too. :haha: Hoping to find some way to fund a new route Phd. I have noticed the gender stereotyping issue is really big with sociologists and psychologists.


----------



## CakeCottage

He pretty much is to be honest... I am lucky... He's laid back and I'm hard work so I think we just work!!

He adores his subject, he's head of the department at his school! I did feminism in college too!!

x


----------



## OmiOmen

I opted to take quite a few feminism modules too although my main area of academic interest is the sociology of popular culture. So when the two meet with things like gender stereotyping in children's toys, clothes and TV I find it really interesting. I was doing a mini-dissertation (on top of my I.S) about gender stereotyping in pre-school TV which is a fairly under-researched area but I found two independent projects too much in the third year with a toddler, while pregnant, and trying to move so replaced my that project.

DS1 has always being allowed to decide who he is without gender stereotyping and a is a result he is not really your average toddler boy.


----------



## CakeCottage

Sounds really interesting, My brother is doing something along similar lines in his PHD but his is more to do with same sex couples and the lack of information available to children who are being brought up in a same sex family. I didnt know that where same sex childrens books available until he started doing it!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I did a family forms and personal ties module that looked at alternative families, it is really interesting stuff. I love my subject so much and am so glad I finally found the right one for me even though it took a while to get there. I'd love to be able to afford a PhD and aim to be a lecturer one day.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm waiting to hear back about someone selling some pre-loved minki nappies in size small. I hope she gets back to me soon because it is not a bad deal and I'd like at least 6 of them.

I have just had an idea for a nautical theme nursery and now I just need to find out if DH likes the mood board I made for it later on. FX he does because I do think it looks quite nice for a budget nursery.


----------



## CakeCottage

Nautical sounds amazingly cute Omi... I love nautical stuff!! 
Hope the girl gets back to you... What site was it? X


----------



## OmiOmen

I love nautical stuff but normally it would cost too much to pull off but I found a whole load of stuff at Matalan cheap, I guess it was intended for bathrooms so the price is not boosted as a baby item and then I found a cushion, bunting and bedding at Dunelm. I like the more relaxed rather than really kiddy sort of nautical stuff so I am happy which what I could get for the price. I really hope DH likes it now.

View attachment 558181


It was from the natural mamas site, it has a buy and sell section. Unfortunately the site has been down all morning! :growlmad:


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww that'll look adorable... I'm sure your DH will love it too!

Typical if the site to go down... Always the way!!

FAO Kath when she comes online - saw this and thought of you
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wellsk

I've actually done a study on gender stereotypying in nurseries and parents. It was found that parents influenced in so much. In some cases you'd see the mother/father take a toy of choice off a child because it wasn't gender 'suited' to their child. I think it's all a bit silly :shrug: If it makes them happy, then what's wrong with it? 
I like the nautical mood board, it's really nice! You always have such lovely ideas Omi :)


Rach.... :o
Where did you find that!? Are they for sale!? I MUST HAVE IT!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have read a few studies showing that and I don't get it at all. I have had some pretty extreme reactions to DS playing with cooking, shopping and cleaning type toys. :wacko:

I have had too many ideas but I actually like this one. I wanted to do this theme for ages but I just did not think I could get much nautical stuff for the price. 

That is a cute nappy!


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, it's a really classy expensive looking theme! :) What colour walls were you thinking? 

The only thing that worries me, is a dilemma which I saw in the paper I think. Over if your son wanted to wear a dress to a birthday party or to a non-uniform day at school. Kids and their judgemental parents are really cruel, and I don't know if I'd want to open my son up to such bullying?


----------



## CakeCottage

It was on that pre-loved nappy group on Facebook I was telling you about... They were brand new with tags for £8 plus £1.99 p&p

I know exactly what you mean about the gender stereotyping with toys issue... I hate it so much when you see girls with kids saying to boys "you can't play with that doll, it's for girls" or to girls "no football is for boys" 
As much as I'd love a girly girl, if she likes football (which OH would want her to) she can go to football matches with her dad and if I have a boy who wants to play in my make up well that's fine too!!

The other issue I have with some parents isn't to do with gender stereotyping but brands... I had a girl on my Facebook the other day saying how its so bad that parents will put their child in non branded trainers as its just setting them up for bullying and that she would never put her girl in non branded shoes as she wouldn't let her get bullied - errr yes I see why you don't want her to get bullied as no parent wants their child to be singled out but arnt you influencing your child to bully others who may be less priveledged and unable to buy brands?? Grrr x


----------



## OmiOmen

the whole room adds up to about £416 and that is including things not on the photos like mattress and extra bedding and stuff like that. I don't think that is too bad of a price considering how much decorative stuff I added. We rent so probably white of beige. We are allowed to decorate here but when we move it is unlikely we will be able to. :shrug:

I don't mind him wearing my headbands in the house or pretending his towel is a dress when he gets out of the bath but I would draw the line at going out in a dress. Although it would not be an issue with him anyway since he is quite into his clothes for a 2-3 year old. He does have a 'man bag' though. :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/v...840101404&index=21&nav=SEARCH&nid=23607789074

It's on ebay too Kath!!

That's an amazing price for the whole nursery Omi... I'm not sure how much mine has costed me already!!! Oh I want to be pregnant :-(
X


----------



## wellsk

I've added myself into that group :) I wonder if it's still for sale? Hmm..
I had googled penguin nappies but couldn't really find anything, same with the fact DH wants a Doctor Who one :haha:

Yeah, I don't mind at all what my children want to do, or what they want to play with, but same as you Omi, I'd draw the line at my boy wearing dresses in public. It's adorable that DS1 is into clothes, bless him! :)

It's ridiculous that someone would whinge about not putting children in non-branded clothes! What does it matter?! Some people can't even afford to buy their children shoes in some places/countries. :growlmad:

I think a white/beige would be the colour I would've chosen anyway :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Brought it Rach! :haha:
So I'm expecting a lot of fluffy post! :happydance:

Have your itti tuttos arrived Omi?
Are you still waiting on anymore Rach?


----------



## CakeCottage

Found it on ebay too for you chick!!

I know, I was actually really annoyed for ages after I read it!! X


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm waiting on 3 tuttos, 3 TB EFs, and the Charlie banana 
Fluffy post is the best x


----------



## OmiOmen

CakeCottage, at least you are very prepared with your nursery though. :flower:

Wee notions do a few Penguin ones. https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?...d=ir129eo6stitksdt26ftqbfvv1&keyword=penguin+

The only Dr Who one I know of is bad by pocket protector and they don't sell in the UK. I wanted their Super Mario ones. DH is into superhero nappies and wanted to get a Batman one last night instead of the cow one.

I still don't have my nappies! DH e-mailed to ask about them but has not heard back yet. Although I once again was expecting a Graze box today and it has not come so it seems like we didn't get the post again. There is no snow now and it a cold but okay day!


----------



## wellsk

I was just looking at them! I think I will order one, although maybe not right now, as DH will murder me! :haha:
It will cost around £18.00 though, which isn't so bad :)

How odd about your post, maybe it's just a backlog after the weather?


----------



## CakeCottage

Omi, I think the only reason I have got most of my nursery stuff is because I knew I'd want tatty teddy and its so difficult to find tatty tedy bits so as soon as clintons brought their range out I bought it and then next done their range which only lasts for a season so I got the bits I wanted from there (wall stickers and curtains)
I found the cot bedding to match on ebay (new) 
And OH bought me the cot as a TTC present when it was on offer... It's under our spare bed at the moment haha!! 
X


----------



## OmiOmen

They are treat nappies. That is not a bad price though. The fully custom one I want is about £21. I want a half way cut boarder with pink cuddlesoft fabric on the front and silver minky on the back and then a "Real men wear pink" embroidery. I would also like a silver minky nappy with the Cheshire Cat embroidery on the back and DS2's name under it. I doubt I will end up with three from them though.

I am guessing there is a back log. Although it seems like they are not bothering even though the weather is fine now. 

If you know what theme you want and things don't come along often it is an especially good idea to pick them up when you see them. Plus you get to spread the cost that way too.


----------



## CakeCottage

The way I see it is that getting the things I want for a LO and it won't be a major impact on finances when we find out we are expecting... Having a baby can be stressful enough so by removing the financial stresses I can enjoy my pregnancy a bit more when it happens (plus I get to buy lots of cute nice things along the ttc journey) xx


----------



## wellsk

Rach, are you watching This Morning? Did you see about the fertility testing thing?

For me, I tend to pick up things that might not be about when I get pregnant or if it's really cheap. Although I really want that Bugaboo :brat:


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww no hun I was in work, what was it saying?
Yeah, I'm the same, if I like it and I know it won't be about when I am pregnant, I buy it xx


----------



## wellsk

Here you go... this is on there facebook;
'On Monday 25th February 2013, we're launching Fertility Week on This Morning. With infertility on the rise, it's reported as many as one in seven couples will experience difficulties conceiving. So have you ever wondered how fertile you or your partner really are? Do you worry that age or lifestyle might be affecting your fertility? Or do you simply want to know how much time you have left before you pass your fertility peak? Well we're offering free fertility checks for women AND men throughout the week, so if you would like to take part, please email [email protected] with a name and contact telephone number. You must be over 18 and we need to receive all emails by 11am on Wednesday 20th February.'


----------



## CakeCottage

Sounds interesting although I doubt I'd need them considering I've already had my AMH done which tells you how long you may have left x


----------



## wellsk

It depends on what testing they do? I wondered if they showed different stages so they'd do a bit of everything. In a moment of shear madness I applied :blush:
I did write about previous tests that I'd had, so. :blush:

Although I'm sure ill regret it if they contact me. It'll be fine, as long as I don't have to go on tv. :haha:
I don't mind the whole world knowing we're TTC except my parents and DH's parents (just incase they got back in touch).


----------



## CakeCottage

They'll probably do the standard tests which all FS's do, the day 3 test which you've already had, antral follicle test, AMH test - all three of these can determine your ovarian reserve but don't test egg quality, day 21 test to see if you have ovulated, semen analysis... Your GP will do these anyways :shrug: 
X


----------



## CakeCottage

I've had fluffy post again yay... Omi I'm not sure on the Charlie banana, the snaps are a bit weird... I bought it preloved and in not sure i like it, I only paid £7 posted so I may just keep it as a 'sick' nappy for when baby isn't well? X


----------



## CakeCottage

Mail for today... Clearblue 20 tests, my TB jubilee and mushroom magic and my Ju Ju Be Be Quick and Paci Pod to go with my nappy bag x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OmiOmen

I think they will want people to go on TV for it. 

I watch 10 minutes of this Morning while eating but it was the bit about sex outside of marriage I saw today.

Exciting post, the bag looks even cuter in a real photo! My mail turned up late but still no nappies! I think they have messed up sending them out. 

I almost got the mushroom magic yesterday. I want the V2's I like soon before they sell out.

I can't make up my kind on the Charlie Banana so that does help. :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

That's only the mini bag I'm still waiting on the proper bag, it was attempted to be delivered yesterday but I missed it... It gets redelivered tomorrow!! 

I don't think I'll be getting any other Charlie Bananas, ill probably stick to buying more TB, BG and pop ins... I have enough miosolos! I may get a wee notions if I see one I fall in love with... X


----------



## OmiOmen

There was only once Charlie Banana I really liked really. In March we'll get the bulk of our non-newborn stash and I think it will mostly be 5-6x Bitti Tutto's, 6x FuzziBunz Elite, 5x BumGenius Freetime, a few Easyfits and I might risk 5x Baba and Boo. But it depends on how much DH is willing to spend then after buying cute along the way too.


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh and Bitti Tuttos too... Still waiting on mine!!
I love the BG freetimes they're so cute, my Albert and Lovelace are freetimes, i'll probably get a few more of those too... I just wish they did more prints!! 
X


----------



## wellsk

I like the fuzzibunz elite. But a lot of people were saying the pockets are hard to stuff of that kinda put me off. You'll have to let me know what you think :shrug:

I've had my penguin nappy and my flip Albert dispatched :happydance:


----------



## CakeCottage

Yay for dispatch, I'm waiting on 2 tots bots and 3 tuttos now yay xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I liked pockets the most with DS1 which is why I am okay with getting them again. All the AIO's I had were a bit too big at the time but I like the idea of them. I don't want to use nappies with a wrap but realistically on a newborn I know they work a bit better and are more affordable for something that does not get used for long. 

That is a quick dispatch on the penguin nappy.


----------



## wellsk

Ah right. I think I have brought a pocket nappy. I am quite tempted to try the fuzzi bunz :thumbup:
That's my main concern, that everything's gonna be really bulky. :shrug:

I thought it was fast, like a couple of hours! :)


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm planning on using disposables for the first 4 weeks (plus I've already been given 4 packs by my cousin who had her baby at the end of last feb as she bought too many and isn't planning on having any more anytime soon so she gave them to me as she knew we were going to be trying) they're in date till the end of 2014 so I have enough time left on them... If I haven't conceived by the end of this year I'll pass them in to a local nursery or baby group??


----------



## OmiOmen

I'll use disposables for a few days to let the meconium pass through and and start to feel a bit less exhausted. 

Cloth nappies are lot bulkier than disposables. This is why I hope I manage to make some newborn so I can use Zorb fabric to make them trimmer.


----------



## OmiOmen

Rachel, I saw this tatty teddy stuff while looking for something else. Not sure if you have seen it here before or if it is any usel but I thought I'd pass it on. 

https://www.woolworths.co.uk/mother-and-baby/e/b/13004/q/tatty-teddy/r/48.end


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Omi, I have that cot (OH got it for half that price too) Ive also got the sleeping bag...

I am so in love with tatty teddy, its bad!!!

My poor child is going to be stuck in its tatty teddy room till its about 12 ha!!

x


----------



## OmiOmen

I like tatty teddy, it is a nice relaxing theme and the sort of room you would want to spend time in.

I wish I had not looked at more things. Normally I don't like expensive nursery packages but I love this. Can't afford it but it is so nice.
https://www.next.co.uk/x511280s2


----------



## CakeCottage

ooh thats lovely... have you had a look on ebay to see if someone is selling it?

The only thing i am unable to find is a cot mobile so I'm thinking of buying one of these:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...ght-Musical-Mobile(0047596)?searchPosition=10

and just cutting the winnie and piglet off and exchanging it for tatty teddies?

I wouldnt buy a new one, probably find a used one on ebay??


----------



## OmiOmen

It is all about £850 new so even second hand would be out of our budget. We budgeted for Ikea furniture. Since we got almost no use out of DS1's cot and the changing table was never used I know I will be happier in the long run buying for less from Ikea though. 

DH said he liked the nautical theme! :thumbup: I do want these two things though but don't think it is worth getting them shipped from America. I wish they had a Pottery Barn in the UK.

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...ps&cm_src=boys-lamps||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/pro...cm_src=window-panels||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-

That would work. I think there are a few neutral teddy ones that would fit the theme. I am surprised they don't make one though, it seems that they have a musical toy for cots rather than traditional mobiles.


----------



## CakeCottage

That stuff is lovely, I do wish pottery barn was over here too, I love it... I saw a lampshade on there for one of our rooms a while ago but I wasnt prepared to pay £18 for shipping!!

I know, I emailed them a while ago to ask if they might make one in the future but they said its not in any future product lines which is strange as they do cot bedding :shrug:

x


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not sure how it fairs with tax and duty when it gets here either. That has caught me out before. I love Pottery Barn and I wish they would go international. 

It does seem odd. I knew they did cot bedding and wall stickers and stuff like that but I had never seen the car seat before.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah, they don't take that into account with their initial price do they!
They brought them out a couple of years ago, do a buggy aswell!
x


----------



## CakeCottage

Omi, saw this and thought of you 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nautical...den_Decorative_Accents_LE&hash=item27cf599579


----------



## CakeCottage

Annoyed... My itti!a came but they didn't send tutto's like I ordered, they sent one tutto and 2 large d'lish's... Grrr x


----------



## wellsk

Ahh no! What a pain! Who did you buy them off?
Hopefully they can change them?


----------



## sarahfh

Joing for the chatter, hopefully I can join with the TTCing later this year!


----------



## wellsk

Hi Sarah! :hi:
Hope you're okay!


----------



## CakeCottage

I bought them off precious little one... I rang them they're sending them out and sending a SAE to send these back... Silver tutto looks great though! 
Hi Sarah  xx


----------



## wellsk

Ahh that's good! The Silver itti tuttos are beautiful colour aren't they? :)
How is your cycle getting on sweet?


----------



## sarahfh

Hi :) 
I have the silver d'lish, I looooove the colour so much! Maybe even more than the Gerry print... 
Want the Bumgenius Freetime in Albert and Lovelace next, my friend has had great success with them and just one bamboo booster on her super wetter so that gives me hope haha!
I need to prioritise new work clothes before nappies for now though :( boooo!


----------



## wellsk

Damn work! It always gets in the way doesn't it?! :haha:

Both Rach (CakeCottage) and I have brought the Albert nappy, although mine's a Flip one. But it's really pretty and I'll be able to use it as a wrap for my tots bots fluffles too :thumbup:
I'm getting a bit addicted to buying nappies at the moment, I blame you Sarah and Rach! :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

Hehe sorry! Seems to be a habit here, got my friend hooked on cloth too! Oops! She has the Albert and Lovelace so I've seen them in person and love them :) 

I wish the obsession stopped at nappies but I have pram, car seat, cot, changing table, drawers, nappy storage, monitor and nursery set up all planned in my head! Helps with saving goals though :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

Cycle is going ok, little bit heavier than usual but ill live, unusually I haven't had any cramps but I'm putting that down to not noticing because of illness:shrug:

Yeah the silver is gorgeous just a shame they hasn't got my others right... I've got quite a collection going on... My jubilee arrived too Kath has yours?

I have the freetime Albert and Lovelace Sarah and they're lovely... I've got the majority of my nursery stuff too... I spent yesterday moving the furniture round to where I want it when I have a LO (there is no way I'd of been able to do it when I'm pregnant - even with OHs help)

X


----------



## CakeCottage

Just a little something I've been working on today 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

My d'lish's never turned up and they didn't answer our e-mails so we have had to put in a despite. We will be getting a BG Albert too. 

Love the cake. You have an amazing talent!


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh I'd be soooo annoyed if they didn't turn up!! 
Thanks hun


----------



## wellsk

Oh wow! That cake is stunning! I'm so jealous of your talent :)
How annoying omi! I hope you get it sorted soon and they send the nappies, I would be fuming!

Rach, yes, all of my nappies have shown up now. I now have 21 in total... I think I should stop! I may have a problem :haha: 
Here's a sample of my stash :)

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l80/XoXsilversky/32EE44B5-DFCA-436D-A668-8B6A8622CB96-855-0000013083A951BE_zps5ab63efa.jpg

Although with the white ones in the left hand corner, I have 15 of those! I just need some more wraps for them :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

Ill get my stash out and take a photo of them now that they've all arrived (ill put the d'lish's in but they'll be changed for tuttos) 
Thanks Kath, I love making cakes, I just wish I had more time to do them!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

I'v always wanted to be able to decorate cakes. I have a cake Pintrest board for inspiration even though I can't do it. :blush: Rachel it must be handy around wedding and birthdays.

Loving the stash. I had a few of the totsbots ones in the bottom left hand corner with DS1. 

I have non at all yet. I don't think my itti bitti's will show up, I think that the 6 small pre-loved ones I wanted were sold and my Wee Notions will be ages before it gets here.


----------



## CakeCottage

I pretty much self taught myself Omi, I look back at my first few cakes and they are atrocious... Practice definitely makes perfect!!

Here's my stash (again!!!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CakeCottage

I also thought I'd throw in a picture of miss lily who is playing fetch... Have you ever known a cat to play fetch please???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wellsk

Your stash is so colourful and lovely! :)
Bless your kitty cat! Maybe she thinks she's a dog?


----------



## Snuffles

Oooooh so pretty all of the nappies. I love the giraffe ones. Our cat Thor plays fetch :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I would love to be able to make cakes but unfortunately I am not a very practical person. 

My cat used to play fetch but doesn't any-more. He loves water too which is actually pretty annoying. He does seem to think he is a dog but that might be because he was brought up with one.

You all have such great stashes going!


----------



## OmiOmen

Kathryn, it was a bespoke order but I happened to come across this Dr Who nappy.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...151315311021095_1021002618_n.jpg&size=594,640

ETA: https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_80&products_id=6619


----------



## OmiOmen

I had to share this on the off chance anyone else is a Keith Lemon fan. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1225795706095_1899552991_n.jpg&size=1801,2048


----------



## sarahfh

My little stash :) I'm sure it will get bigger as the year goes on though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## OmiOmen

Great stash Sarah! I hope my itti bitti d'lish nappies turn up, they look so cute.

DH ordered the Wee Notions 'Shaaaatttiiinng' nappy. I think we will have a couple of Wee Notions nappies and they will all be awful taste but I love them.


----------



## sarahfh

Thanks :) now, if I had taken a picture of my baby clothes stash it would be a different story.... Haha!


----------



## OmiOmen

We have not got much clothes. I don't think we need much other than some new baby-grows and a few sleep-suits though because DS1 had so many rompers and outfits he didn't get much use out of. We actually have a few stuff people bought DS1 thinking he was a normal sized baby but he was bigger.

I remember a few of you saying that you liked the Beatrix Potter range at the gap and this 'Brown Nut Hare' nappy reminded me of that style. 

https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/foru...mall-amp-Newborn-Wee-Notions-Sandys-amp-Wraps


----------



## sarahfh

Ooo Snuffles, congratulations!!


----------



## Snuffles

Thank you Sarah :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have no nappies delivered yet but here is what I have ordered. I am on a nappy buying ban for a week or two now. :sulk: I am feeling happy that I think almost all of my one-size stash will be pretty though if we keep buying slowly. I would have gotten the BG Albert print rather than the Pop-In but we had a voucher on Amazon family where you spend £50 in the baby section and get £25 off but Amazon don't have a huge choice of cloth nappies. 

2x Wee Notions (One size)
2x Itti Bitti D'lish (Small)
2x Itti Bitti Tutto (One size)
1x New Generation Pop-In

View attachment 560819


----------



## CakeCottage

Looks good so far... That amazon deal sounds quite good!
I have a Nuby 15% off code if you'd like to use that? They have a sale of bath toys at the moment too!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

It was a great deal. Amazon family often have good deals on but this is the first one we really had use for. I really like the sound of Itti Bitti Tutto's, I have ready they fit bigger newborns and that smaller newborns fot in them sooner than most one-sized. 

I love Nuby sippy cups but DH only wants to buy baby things first and we are going to get Mimijumi bottle's for the odd expressed feed.

I recommend having a look at the natural mamas website (https://www.naturalmamas.co.uk/), there is a cloth nappy sale section on the forum and although half of the stuff is pretty overpriced I have also seen some ridiculously good deals on there too. :thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

Totsbots have teamed up with Frugi to make some new nappies, they come out soon. I quite like the strawberry one. 

https://www.businesscornwall.co.uk/...ugi-moves-into-nappies-123/attachment/frugi-2


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah the tuttos on the smallest setting do seen a lot smaller than the other OS nappies I have, I really like them!

Ill have a look on there to see if there is anything I like ha!

Ooooooh I love the strawberry and the owls!! Xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I am seriously considering buying a 5 pack of the coloured ones in the tuttos. They do some nice plane colours and I really like the silver and black they do because you don't see those colours as often in nappies.

I have seen a couple of really good deals on that site. I just missed out on a Wee Notions nappy on there the other days for a real bargain price. I saw wraps for about £1-£1.50!

I love the strawberry one it reminds me of a cross between the V2 mushroom magic and the V2 cherrylicious print and I like both of those too.


----------



## CakeCottage

I have both the cherrylicious and mushroom magic :blush: 
I like some of the bumgenius colours too x


----------



## OmiOmen

I want the cherrylicious and mushroom magic and think I might want the tutti fruiti and starburst. The V2 prints were really nice. I liked the Xmas ones they did but they are harder to come by now. 

I think if we still need some in March they will be colours not prints and the plan was 5x Bitti Tutto, 5x BG Freetime and 6x FuzziBunz Elite. The FuzziBunz Elite don't looks as cute but they do get good reviews. I really like the shade of purple, orange and dark green that BG do.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah I like the Xmas prints especially the gingerbread... There's one on ebay going for around £18.50 and I'm just not willing to pay that!!
Yeah I like dazzle, twilight, mirror, moonbeam and zinnia in the bumgenius. 
X


----------



## OmiOmen

I had found a site that sold them for £10 but they ran out of stock just over a month ago. I wish I had bought them when I first found them. It was where I was going to get the other V2's I liked from but they seem to have nothing left.

The 5 BG I picked was; dazzle, sassy, ribbit, mirror, clementine. But I think I am slightly swayed by knowing I'm having a boy now. I do love zinnia and if I was still on team yellow would have gotten it and used it on a boy anyway but knowing has made me switch that one for the moonbeam instead.


----------



## CakeCottage

I just love blue, it's my favourite colour so I wouldn't be bothered about putting a girl in blue at all, same with a boy in 'girlier' colours! 
I will probably get a few more tuttos and that'll be it! X


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't mind ''girlier' colours either, I will be getting some purple and pink but I don't want it to look like I have only got those type of colours. But I like purple a lot but rarely like the shades of pink nappies come in.


----------



## CakeCottage

Getting fluffy mail when you are ill is deffo they best!! 
These just arrived, they're preloved but in absolute immaculate condition (they look and feel like they've hardly been used) and they were a bargain plus the girl I got them off included a free toy clip for the pram (the thing underneath the nappies) 
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## OmiOmen

They are really cute. You are going to end up with a huge nappy stash!

My 2 tutto's arrived today. My pop-in should be here in a few days and we were told to expect the 2 d'lish's soon. We was not going to get internet cheapies this time because we tied them with DS1 and didn't like them but I found a angry birds print one for £5 that DH wants. It is from a good site but since it is only £5 and made in China I am guessing it will be an internet cheapy.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm just waiting on the gerry and zeebra d'lish's to be changed for the tuttos then im definitely done, i think thatll be 30 nappies in my stash!
I just want the peppermint tutto now hehe!! 

Oh no why? Have they refunded you? I'd be so annoyed!! 

I have 2 Internet cheapies (the ladybird on and the blue one with white stars... The ladybird one looks quite cheap but the blue one actually looks like its quite good quality so we'll see how they work out) 

After a week of not being able to eat, alls I can think of are Krispy Kremes and chocolate yazoo milkshake... Will have to send OH to Tesco when he's home ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

Gosh, 30 is pretty much a full stash!

the ended up saying there was a back log but because they have sent it now they can not refund unless we send it back when we get it. They also said they had not e-mailed sooner because their main office in NZ was closed or something. I do not really believe them about the backlog since I ordered mine a couple of hours after Kathryn and Sarah. I hope they turn up soon though. 

we had Naughty Baby ones last time and I didn't like them. I am going to get 5 baba and boo ones which are apparently somewhere in-between internet cheapies and the more expensive brands. It is £43 for 5 so they are worth trying out. One I will get looks just like your ladybird one. 

I hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## CakeCottage

What a load of rubbish about not being able to refund... I'd threaten with trading standards, they have your money and you haven't received goods therefore they are liable!! 

Oh me too, I miss my food haha xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I was pretty annoyed but I'd rather have the nappies even if they turn up late rather than a refund since they were such a good deal. I will get angry if they are not here in the next few days though.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm hoping they have sent the tuttos they got wrong out! I really didn't like the itti bitti!a at first but I'm a convert!
Wonder where Kath is, hope she's ok!


----------



## OmiOmen

I was not sure about the itti bitti's at first and now love them. I am not a big fan of the new colours they have brought out but I really like the POW print and the gingerbread man one. 

Might be because Uni has started back? As of this week my daily workload has gone up again.


----------



## CakeCottage

Ooh gingerbread and pow I've not seen them yet!! 

That's true, she'll be doing her dissertation won't she x


----------



## OmiOmen

They have 5 new prints and a new colour range. https://ittibitti.co.uk/

I would think so. I am behind on mine. :nope: But ahead of my other modules so I guess it will even out. [-o&lt;


----------



## OmiOmen

No where seems to sell the totsbots V2 in the mushroom magic and tutti frutti prints as a single any more. :nope: Although Tesco sell the starburst and cherrylicious that I wanted.

We bought a few items of baby clothes today. DH picked 3 out of the 4 things we got which was nice to see him picking things out. DS1 tried to pick something out for DS2 but they were pink flowery sandles in toddler size. :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

My two D'lish nappies finally got here today! I also got the pop-in nappy and it looks okay so I might get the blue print they have too. 

We was bidding on 20 pre-loved XS bum genius nappies but the person took them off eBay before the auction ended. We was also bidding on 4 teenyfits but have been outbid and I won't go too high for newborn nappies.


----------



## CakeCottage

I hate it when that happens!!!
Glad theyve finally arrived, i have 2 pop ins and quite like the look of them too!! 
All of my tuttos have arrived too yay!!
X


----------



## OmiOmen

Yay for all your tuttos arriving. How many do you have?

I was not sure about the pop-in system but I thought I would get one and see. I will probably stick with the unisex print I have and then get the boys one.

I want the newborn nappies I need sooner rather than later. I am only willing to buy good deals on pre-loved ones for that stage so it is not like I can juts buy them in one go nearer the time.


----------



## CakeCottage

I know what you mean... I'm not sure ill use newborn cloth, I've literally got about 6 packs of newborns sposies from my cousin!! 
I've got 8 tuttos I think :blush: x


----------



## OmiOmen

I want to try and jump into cloth quickly in the hope I stick with it but that is because we did it part time with DS1 and then gave up. But I can't justify the new prices for nappies that only go up to 12lbs. 

Tuttos are really cute though and apparently very usable from early on! I think we will end up with roughly 7-8 of them. 

We finally have some clothes too! We'r not buying loads because we have stuff left over from when DS1 was born, some things he never even got around to wearing. But it is nice to pick up some things at last and DH picked out quite a bit of it himself too. It was all on sale from the places we got them from though so we could not pass it up. 
View attachment 564105


----------



## OmiOmen

I thought i would share these Valentines day offers (still on now though) with you. I am going to ask DH about the 3 pink newborn BG ones for £10.

https://www.fluffheaven.com/index.php/offers/bumgenius-newborn-blossom-3-for-10.html


----------



## OmiOmen

Does anyone know somewhere in the UK that sells the BG artist prints? I like the freetime more than 4.0 in style but I am tempted by prints over colours.


----------



## CakeCottage

I think the artists prints were only ltd edition, I had a look a while ago for them myself as I prefer the freetimes and couldn't find any anywhere x


----------



## OmiOmen

I didn't think I'd find any. I hoped the elemental range would have new prints but they don't. I like the look of the freetime the most but when DH got me the Albert for my birthday (he has given me it early) he had got confused and got the 4.0 even though I had sent him the right link a week earlier. I love the BG small and it looks like the freetime are a lot like them. At least they do nice colours.


----------



## wellsk

I don't think I've heard of these ones!?


----------



## sarahfh

https://www.fluffheaven.com/index.php/nappies-1/all-in-one-cloth-nappies/bumgenius-freetime.html

:)


----------



## OmiOmen

View attachment 575837


They are the old BG artist prints. I would have liked one or two of those prints. I think they were only in 4.0 though and I do like freetime a lot more. The new BG elemental's look nice and trim but I like hook and loop and the news ones are just available in poppers and the same old prints. I have the Albert in 4.0 and will get the freetime lovelace but I guess the other couple I get will be block colours. 

I'm obsessed with the BG xs but I won't pay full price for something that gets so little use and the offer I got are only in pink. I don't mind the 3 pink I have but I don't want to end up with loads of pink newborn nappies. :shrug: I would not mind the gbaby bundle but I would want it half the price it is and with the gcloths induced in that price too. :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

Ahhh okay.
What about something like the Thirsties Duo in size one? They aren't just newborn, they go up a bit higher, might be a good compromise?
Having played with my friends nappy stash I prefer the tots bots bamboozle to LL bamboo, they are much softer so will get those in size 1, maybe the five pack for £60. Still think I will stick to my prefolds to fitteds a lot though lol, nice and cheap for at home haha


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a Thirsties Duo one size wrap on my list but I am mostly going for AIO's and pockets. I have decided to get one newborn stash and a birth-to-potty one. 

I am thinking about 5x bamboozles because I hear they are a great night nappy however I am cheap so will hopefully get the seconds for £35.99. We got some totsbots seconds with DS and the cosmetic faults were hardly noticeable; by that I mean 2 out of 4 wraps we got looked perfect and the other 2 I had to search for a dot mark on them. I am not going for the LL ones because they remind me too much of the old style tots-bots we had and I didn't like. Although once again I have heard great things about them but just don't fancy trying them.


----------



## OmiOmen

I forgot to say but later this week I am taking the plunge and buying 9 Coolababy bamboo-charcoal nappies from China. I am a little nervous about ordering from China and trying the cheapies. FX I don't regret it. :blush:


----------



## sarahfh

The thirsties has an AIO in size 1 and 2, sorry wasn't very clear there. 

I haven't decided what car seat system to save for in budgeting, although with things how they are, I probably won't even need to worry about it for years, by which time it will all have changed. But I'm tempted to just go for the Britax Maxfix as getting an infant carrier out of my car is an absolute pain, my seats don't push forward enough to do it without twisting it to one side (as tested by my friend and her LO). The joys of three doors lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I like the Blackbird pattern for the thirsties AIO although I am still not sure about snaps. I think it will be easier to use hook and loop although I can tell that the snaps would be better once selling them on since they don't bobble or anything like the hook and loop do. 

We sort of have unofficial lists of things each of us picks and for me it is the nursery, clothes and nappies and DH picks the bouncer, pushchair and car-seat. So I am not sure about what car seat we will get. However this time DH has gotten more into buying clothes than I have and we both picked the pushchair.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've already got my carseat Sarah :blush: I've got a maxi cosi cabriofix in black reflection!
On another note, I know I've wanted the bugaboo chameleon since the day it came out but now they've gone and released the buffalo and now I'm in love!!!! 
https://www.bugaboo.com/bugaboo-buffalo


----------



## OmiOmen

I think that is the car-seat that came with the pushchair we had picked out. However it seems that they are no longer selling it as an offer deal. 

That is a nice pushchair. The only bugaboo I don't like is the Bee. It looks like it has nice wheels too. Good wheels are high on my list when looking at pushchairs.

We are going to be predictable and get a Quinny Buzz. I like the fact it can be parent facing and I am 100% set on a 3 wheeler with decent wheels. I hated 3 wheelers before I had DS1 but I was converted. I will be part time baby-wearing too, as long as DS2 likes it more than DS1 did, so I won't be using the pushchair full time. I can't imagine using a pushchair and having a toddler when out without DH so a carrier is a must have this time.


----------



## OmiOmen

Are any of you also planning on using cloth wipes?


----------



## sarahfh

I would get a Britax Babysafe SHRII with ISOFIX base if we were to get an infant carrier, but I think with my car it would be a waste of money as it would just stay fixed in the car 99% of the time. 

For pushchair, I want the Babystyle Oyster ideally, but may end up with something like the Mamas and Papas Zoom, depending on budget. I want to baby wear a fair bit and right now I like the look of the close caboo carrier to start with, looks like it will be fine with newborn and for the first few months, then if I get on well with wearing, I will get a mei tai. My back isn't great since my crash though so I may have to give it up when baby gets bigger.

I definitely have too much time on my hands for having decided all this with no TTC date....


----------



## OmiOmen

Mamas and Papas do great low budget pushchairs. We had a one of the old 3 wheeler Luna Mix's and it was amazing, especially at the price.

I plan on starting out with a close caboo carrier too. It looks easy to use and I am a bit useless with carriers so that seems like an idea compromise with ease to use and yet stretchy for comfort. I have a basic mei tai but I might move onto a babyhawk. I also have a bad back, well a bad hip which give me back problems, so won't be carrying a giant toddler either. 

Maybe the planning is keeping you sane?


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm not planning on baby wearing to be honest, I may get a sling for OH as he said he'd like one but I'm just not that keen on them plus I suffer with frozen shoulder a lot and have lower back probs, aswell as a bad knee so I wouldn't want to cause myself to hurt myself further! 
I've been put off mamas and papas prams since 2 of my friends both had prams from them and both had severe problems with them and the stores just brushed off responsibility (one had the sola and the chair kept flipping over which was dangerous and the other had the ultima and the handlebar came off at a crossing which could have been fatal!!!!!) so I've got no time for mamas and papas at all!!!

I've considered cloth wipes Omi X


----------



## OmiOmen

Wow that sounds terrible. We loved our Luna. I am very against Hauck as a brand and would never buy one again or recommend them. 

I am thinking of getting 30-40 of the Ikea wash cloths as wipes. I have read on the natural parenting forum they are a good size and good value. I will still have huggies wipes in my bag anyway in case of a very big mess though. I guess if your cleaning cloth nappies the wipes won't make much difference.


----------



## CakeCottage

That's what I thought, you're already washing nappies so why not :shrug: I saw the ikea wash cloths when I was in there the other day, I wasn't too fussed on them though... They felt a little rough IMO! I think I'd personally go for fleecy ones  x


----------



## sarahfh

I will cloth wipe for the most part. But probably not for the changing bag. 
Is anyone thinking of using flushable liners once weaned? I'm not sure yet, might do for daddy and grandparent babysitting but fleece or non for myself.

The advantage of the Oyster for me is it fits in my car boot even with the wheels on, most pushchairs don't, including the Zoom. It will just depend on budget, and what's around when we have our baby. 

I think the planning helps most of the time. Sometimes it makes it worse, but I'm not sure how else to deal with it, so if it works, why not :)

Also Cake Cottage, your chart looks good, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Sarah but I think AF is on her way, I've had spotting today so :-( x


----------



## sarahfh

Oh no :( every month I cross my fingers for you and wellsk, you guys so deserve your BFPs x


----------



## OmiOmen

I will use cloth liners once weaned. I don't like the material of the disposable ones. Plus if there they are not 100% solid poops they just sink right through the disposable ones. 

I'v not actually felt the Ikea ones yet. I'll have to see what they are like when I am next in there. 

I have my FX for you both too.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks you two... My temps are still high which is so bizzare, I'm only having pink smearing too :-/ if anything I've got to 12dpo which is a record! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Are you really sure you are out? Spotting in early pregnancy is normal and am not an expert but shouldn't your temp have dropped?


----------



## CakeCottage

That's why I'm so confused, I tested a few days ago and it was neg and I don't really want to buy a test again just yet! This cycle has been thrown out a bit as I had Gastro at the start of it so I ovulated later than normal... Technically I usually only have 28-30 day cycles and this one has been 33 so far... 
I ovulated on cd 19 according to FF and I usually only have a 10 day LP... X


----------



## OmiOmen

When will you retest if things carry on like this?


----------



## CakeCottage

If I get to 14 dpo I may test, I'm terrified to though!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

I have my FX that you get a BFP and this is just early bleeding.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks hun, I'm trying to not get my hopes up and I'm expecting AF to arrive any minute! X


----------



## wellsk

Hoping it could be it for you Rach! Although it's good to try and not get your hopes up (although that's difficult I know), as it's always so disappointing when it doesn't work out.
I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## wellsk

Sarah is right by the way Rach, your chart is still looking very good! :thumbup:

Can I wade in on the previous topics? 
I like the bugaboo buffalo Rach, I've actually been tempted by them lately, particularly with the release of the Bugaboo Cameleon Sahara. But I doubt I'll be pregnant before they sell out!
I'm still probably thinking a Stokke Xplory for us, I still adore the Silver Cross Surf Elevation, however I've heard people have priblems with the sizing of them as their child grows?

I think the washcloths from IKEA sound like a plan. I was probably intending on using disposing liners though, I'll have to see how it goes!


----------



## CakeCottage

I am getting mild AF pains so its hard not to assume she's not on her way! 

I'm not keen on the SC surf and the Stokke just looks too weird for me (OH hates it!) it's always been bugaboo for me, if I had to choose another pram I'd probably go for the iCandy!
The ikea washcloths just felt too rough to me, they felt more like rough linen! X


----------



## wellsk

Ahh, I forgot about the icandy! I love the peach jogger! :dohh:
Choices choices!

Have to have a look at the washcloths. We rarely ever go to ikea, even though we live like 5 minutes away from one.


----------



## CakeCottage

I love ikea... Our nearest one is a 30 minute drive away in Warrington... Our two back bedrooms (well one is an office) have ikea furniture


----------



## sarahfh

I think I will use the ikea washcloths and then once cut up sew something softer on the other side so I have a scrubby side and soft side. Changing my friends LO has shown me that sometimes you need something a little tougher! Haha. 

I'm pretty set on the Oyster as my main pushchair, I like that the back rest and leg rest recline independantly, I'm not personally keen on the seats that are a fixed shape. I've heard too many bad reviews of the sola to consider it really.


----------



## OmiOmen

I really love the loo of the stokke xplory but the very first thing I thought when seeing it was that it looks like it wouldn't last long which would put me off buying it. Not that we did extended use with the pushchair or anything, DS1 started walking more often than not at 11 month and we fully stopped using it at 18 months.

Although we technically set our pushchair budget at £600 I don't want to spend more than £400.

We have so much Ikea stuff. Our house is not exactly original looking.


----------



## CakeCottage

My mum has already said she will buy my pram yay  x


----------



## OmiOmen

We got a lot bought for us last time too. This time it is going to cost us a lot more. I have kept my budget low for a nursery at £400 and our travel system will probably be £300-400 but the amount we will have spent on nappies is too high to even consider adding up.


----------



## CakeCottage

Well I just tested and there was absolutely no hint of a line so I have no idea what is going on!!!


----------



## sarahfh

Maybe the current spotting is implantation? Or could O have been later than you thought? Still keeping fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks hun, it wasn't FMU either... I'm not very hopeful... Just don't want the disappointment x


----------



## sarahfh

I can understand that. Out of all the WTTers that have moved over I'm sure one person must be due a BFP by now! X


----------



## CakeCottage

You can say that again ha... Poor me and Kath have been waiting like forever!!!!


----------



## wellsk

Tell me about it! Had 2 BFP announcements on here in the past two days... I'm happy for them... But you just think, where's mine?

Oh and I'm working in a different shop today... As soon as I walked in I knew the girl was pregnant, she's 13 weeks eating junk food, and saying it doesn't matter what she eats and drinks. It's all superstition. :brat: :cry:


----------



## CakeCottage

I was in town before picking my SIL's birthday present (were going out for her birthday tea later when I finish work and then she's going back home to Leeds so we won't see her for her bday on weds) and everywhere I turned there was a pregnant woman... I can sadly say you're a better woman than me Kath as I'm not happy for them at all!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm the same with my cat Liz  he's being a minx at the moment though as he has broken a bone in his paw and can't go out!!

As for me, my temps have dipped this morning and my spotting seems to have picked up so I'm expecting full flow sometime within the next 24 hours!! Least I've had a longer luteal phase eh :shrug: x


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry about your temps and spotting Rach! :hugs: 
AF is such a bitch sometimes and loves messing with your head :(

Kismet, completely agree! I think it's scary! Most of the people I originally became friends with on here are now pregnant. I think we who are left pretty much feel left behind and worried about what it means for us! :(

Ps. There is one with cat, somewhere!


----------



## CakeCottage

I just wish she'd hurry up and appear so I know where I am!!


----------



## wellsk

Anybody read this by the way?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...nt-daughter-swimming-case-ruins-pedicure.html

It will be on This Morning (UK) in a bit.

I kinda felt sad because she doesn't realise the consequences if her actions. Right now, her daughter doesn't notice that she doesn't really want anything to do with her. But eventually she'll grow up and take notice. And when she's old enough to enjoy the things her mother does, the least of things she'll want to do is be with her mother!

Eventually this woman will be old, frail and lonely... And her daughter will have no time for her, and she'll realise what a mistake she's made. I have seen this happen...


----------



## CakeCottage

Well I've had a double whammy of blows today... I didn't get the job I applied for so I'm really gutted (if I'm honest I've just had a little cry god damned hormones!) and AF is still taunting me, she's threatening to arrive but hasn't actually made a full on appearance 
*shouts really loudly*
JUST EFFING SHOW UP SO I CAN GET YOU OVER AND DONE WITH ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## wellsk

Oh hun! :hugs:
I'm really sorry you didn't get the job. They evidently made a huge mistake! Stupid people! I hope you find a job that you want soon... hopefully it'll be even better than that one!

Damn AF :(


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm going to book me and OH a nice holiday for October I think! Least I know I'll still be able to travel in October now!


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, that will be nice! Where are you thinking of going?


----------



## CakeCottage

Lanzarote probably, we went to fuerteventura a few years ago and loved it! We love Greece too but a lot of places go on seasonal close down at the end of sept x


----------



## wellsk

Ah right yeah. I've been to fuerteventura a few times and think it's lovely too :)

Hopefully it'll be lovely and relaxing!


----------



## CakeCottage

Just need a break really... It's been a few years since we've been away! 

Bought the closer magazine before, opened it and typically 5 pages of 'bump watch' graced my eyes with its presence... Seriously, someone hates me!!!


----------



## wellsk

It's always the way! I swear they know when AF arrives because it's suddenly everywhere! :brat:

I'm sorry it's made you feel so rubbish :( :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I've still not had anything more than spotting :shrug:


----------



## wellsk

How weird, have you taken another test? It could be implantation or decidual bleeding?


----------



## CakeCottage

Took another test still negative, still spotting, no cramps, cd35... Would just like to know what's going on!!


----------



## wellsk

It's awful when this happens because you're just stuck in limbo :hugs:
Have you thought about popping to your doctors?


----------



## CakeCottage

If this carries on I may have to haha!! I think she may make herself present today with any luck... I know I'm not pregnant so I would like to just know when it is going to be cd1 x


----------



## CakeCottage

Update: we have action CD1 is officially here!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry this wasn't your month but at least you can move forward to the next cycle now! :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks Liz, I'm ok about it, I just hated not knowing where I was! X


----------



## BabyBean14

Yeah, limbo is the worst! :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I know I've said since day dot I want a bugaboo chameleon but I have just seen an iCandy strawberry in 'earl grey' and I'm in love x


----------



## OmiOmen

Rachel, I saw this and thought I'd pass it on: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56920634329397&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh omi, that is totally cute... Shame I'm so skint at the mo ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

It is really cute. It is a medium though. I saw tatty teddy stuff in Tesco earlier too but I'm not sure if it was girls or unisex or not.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've got a few tatty teddy bits from tesco... I bought them coz they don't tend to really do tatty teddy stuff anywhere x


----------



## OmiOmen

There seems to be more tatty teddy clothes and stuff about at the moment, but it is almost all girls stuff I think.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah it usually is girls :-( they had neutral stuff a while ago though! Neutral stuff is just so hard to buy though as most people find out the sex theses days x


----------



## OmiOmen

It seems like almost all the neutral stuff is white too. I hate that everything is pink, blue or white! Thank goodness for the clothes at Boots because they seem to have really nice unisex stuff and the boys stuff it bright and could be neutral too. We found out with DS1 and DS2 flashed me pretty well in the scan but I still like colours.


----------



## CakeCottage

How you getting on with Clothopoly Omi? Seen you commented on RNW's page x


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm ticked off to be honest. It is a huge amount of work! I have two more bits to find but I have gone on every page of those two sites at least twice and can't find them. Plus, being dyslexic won't help much with making the phrase. If they do it next year I won't bother with the big competition, I'm not sure such a slim chance of winning is worth it. ](*,) On the bright side I am trying to avoid unnecessary walking to avoid the awful period type pains and spotting so I am spending a few hours sat down and able to look while playing with DS1. 

How are you doing with it?

I have not even got around at looking at the deals on. Nothing I have seen has jumped out at me so far. I was going to get the 5 brown and orange size 2 totsbots strechies for £30 but I already have 5 white in size 1 and it makes sense to see if I like them before jumping into buying any in size 2. :shrug: Plus, with many thousands of pounds worth of costs coming up in the next month or two I am starting to feel guilty when buying something we don't really _need_. I probably only _need_ a couple of size 1 wraps now but there is plenty of nappies I _want_.


----------



## OmiOmen

One more icon to find! I would have found the other one a lot quicker if they had given the right site details! :growlmad:


----------



## CakeCottage

It's really frustrating!! I cannot find the one one the bummis page at all after going through it twice!!!
It is far too much work and definitely not fun!
Is everything ok with the spotting?

I'm looking for a decent deal on cheeky wipes x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am stuck on the nappy lady one! Have you checked the facebook sites of any you can't find? Some give clues.

It is so frustrating and yet I feel like I need to finish it now. I am going to be so annoyed when I don't win. :haha:

Yeah. I had a few signs of early labour over the weekend and ended up worried enough to call labour ward and they said until I lose my waters, have what looks like the start of a period or clots the size of a 50p or more then not to call back. They said to rest and that was about it. I get bad period pains with bad braxton hick's (not like any BH's I have ever felt before) every 10-12 hours and when it happens I get maybe 2-3 spots of blood. :shrug: They don't attempt to stop labour at 34 weeks so I am not sure if they were blowing me off a bit or if it really is likely because he has changed position. Walking seems to set it off though so I am trying to only do a little bit of it each day now. 

I think that the official cheeky wipes site is almost sold of of the kits. 

I am looking for a better deal that is realistic I think. Babiput have great deals on totsbots colour sets but it is still not enough to temped me. Mind you the clothopoly has gotten me to the point I never want to see a cloth nappy again.


----------



## CakeCottage

I only really had a little go last night tbh as I've been in work all day! Going to have a better look at it tonight! 

I hope the little man stays in there! 

I can't say I'm too impressed with the 'deals' on the cheeky wipes tbh! Was expecting a bit more of an offer! X


----------



## OmiOmen

It has taken me ages to do it. Luckily my dissertation was handed in last week and DH ordered 2 Duplo sets for DS1 (even though it is birthday in just over 2 weeks) that came today so he won't tear himself away from them right now so I have a bit of time to do it. but to be honest I did stay up until about midnight last night doing it and I normally go to bed between 9-10pm. :blush:

Me too. he has us worried a bit. DH went from laid back and thinking he had loads of time to ordering everything we need the night I had the first bit of spotting. We still need the nursery stuff but that doesn't get used right away so I am not rushing into that when I hope to be moving in a few weeks anyway. I really just want to get to 37 weeks now so I can stop worrying he will come early, I don't care if I go overdue but I really don't want him her until his lungs are fully developed. 

I was expecting better offers too. As I say, Babipur and fluffheaven have some okay deals but they tend to always have some sort of good offer on anyway.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah babipur usually does have decent offers on, I'm debating on getting a frugi nappy or not? Am I REALLY that bothered ha? Might get the wipes though!


----------



## OmiOmen

I like them. I want some of the Frugi nappies and the easyfit pooper hero and London print although DH likes the New York one more. But I can't bring myself to get them because we don't really need them and I have 6 of the V2's already. I keep thinking about the Blueberry one size but it is not really a must have. I do need some size 1 wraps though so may go for a Blueberry one size coverall. I have suddenly gone from wanting to spend loads on nappies to really frugal. I keep looking in the nappy draw and I know we have close to what we need now and am starting to feel guilty for buying any more.


----------



## CakeCottage

I want the new BG prints too but do I want them THAT much x


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a organics Albert but want the lovelace too, I don't mind the Irwin but don't love it and I'm not a fan of the martha. I LOVE the old artist prints and managed to get all 5 pre-loved in like new condition. This say the inside of the elemental does look like it would dry well and have a trim fit and I don't have any BG in that system. 

Part of the cloth nappy cost will be either a new washing machine and tumble dryer or a washer/dryer, depending on if we decide to get them separately of as one and a dish washer too, because ours really is on the way out and will not really handle cloth nappies. So now I am starting to think about how much the cost is adding up just based on the prints I like. I went overboard on the itti bitti d'lish in small and the itti bitti tuttos too I think.


----------



## CakeCottage

I have mostly tuttos as I wanted all BTP nappies! I sooo want the BG artist prints too :-( 
I prefer the Martha to the Irwin I think! I doubt I'll end up getting the new itti prints IF they ever get released? I'm debating on so Gnappies too with disposable inserts for grandparents to have easier use? 

Have you spoken to Kath? Haven't seen her round for a few days x


----------



## OmiOmen

They pulled the itti bitti warehouse out of the UK and said you have to order from their Australian site but I am not convinced about the shipping costs. Babipur are apparently considering importing but I have not heard anything about it for a while. I have all the old prints in tutto except 3 but I have them in the d'lish. I want the Pow and gingerbreadman ones though and I would be interested to see an actual photo of the rebound print. I just love itti bitti! I have two itti bitti blankets and wish one of their changing mats went with my nursery idea.

There was a week a while back when loads of the Artist prints come up for sale but it is rare they do. I was really excited when I managed to get all 5 and even happier when they came and the condition was so good. 

I looked at the Gbaby pack which is a fortune considering how tiny they are but I wanted to get a pre-loved set cheap and yet every time they come up on eBay people seem to think they can get more for them than is realistic. 

I haven't but I think she has exams soon though? I am lucky I don't have any because getting 2 fairly small essays done it a lot easier.


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh I am so annoyed with this clothopoly... I must have gone through the bummis site about 4 times and STILL can't find the puzzle piece... Am I blind???


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't remember where any of them are now. Which is a shame since I forgot to make a note of what letters they were so now I have all of it done but the phrase but no way of making it.


----------



## OmiOmen

not sure if you have seen it Rachel but the pot luck prize today is cheeky wipes.
https://www.realnappyweek.org/pottyluck.html


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks omi, I've entered it! I've kept a little note on my phone of the letter ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

I missed the second page about keeping track of them. I might think about trying to find them again later in the week but I think I have just about had enough of RNW now. I'm not sure I would do it again even if I was guaranteed to win never mind a tiny chance to win it. 

I am thinking of getting the lovelace freetime since the freetimes are £10 for today and 2 blueberry one-size cover-alls for £18 today.


----------



## CakeCottage

I was considering some freetimes too x


----------



## OmiOmen

I really want the lovelace one and I don't have a freetime yet. I am a bit worried about ending up with some many BG and itti bitti's but they are the hardest to resist.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am definitely going for the freetime in lovelace and 2 x blueberry covers, I just need DH to get back to me with the log in details for that site now!

I got my 5 x totsbots strechies and a size 1 wrap in the post today and currently I like the look of my flexitots more. The flexitots look like they would contain more. It is sad they have stopped making them, especially since I only bought 5 x size 1's as seconds and might need some size 2's at some point. After seeing them it makes me feel better about passing up on the brown and orange size 2 strechies offer though.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've just ordered the mirror and dazzle freetimes x


----------



## OmiOmen

The dazzle is my favourite colour option! I planned on getting 5 colours freetimes but I have ended up with 7 BG prints instead. I only seems to have block colours in my newborn size. I got the lovelace and 2 buleberry wraps. :thumbup: 

I think the main things on my want list now are easyfits in pooper-hero and either the London or New York print and the Frugi rainbow spot although I do like all the frugi ones. But those are the ones I am struggling to justify spending so much on. Baba&boo do some cute prints too but I am not in a rush for them and then there are the new itti bitti's but they aren't in the UK yet anyway.


----------



## OmiOmen

How did I miss 24 BG wipes for £7.99 when I placed the order at fluff heaven yesterday? :dohh: I hope the daily deal is good enough to sway DH to place another order today.


----------



## CakeCottage

I placed an order with them yesterday for the £10 freetimes and got charged full price for them... I've emailed them but still waiting to hear back! 
Are the BG wipes any good? Didn't realise your real name was the spelt the same as mine (seen on your scan pic) Where did omi come from? X


----------



## OmiOmen

DH ended up placing the order so I will have to check our freetime was the right price later. He bulked up the order to get free p&p with a blueberry wetbag which we need but I might have gotten the BG wipes if I had known. I looked them up online and apparently they are very soft and they look a decent size to me. I am hoping they do a rumparooz G3 as an offer and then I will see about one of them and the wipes. I like the look of the robot rumparooz and you can get matching doll ones for not much money that I could get for DS1's doll. His doll has a cloth nappy and he pretends to wash it in his toy washing machine and he loves looking in DS2's nappy draw so I think he would like a matching one.

My middle name is Naomi and when I first started talking I couldn't say my first name at all and Omi was the only part of my middle name I could say and it just sort of stuck. The good thing is that anyone I don't want to find me on FB won't know the right name and anyone I know well enough will know what to look for. :thumbup: I just sort of grew up having an official name and then a name family and friends call me.


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww that'd be cute for him, hope they put it on offer for you  
I was the same with mine when I was little but I didn't have a middle name to fall back on ha! I couldn't say my R's either so when I did start saying it I used a W instead of the R ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, it is not today's offer. I am hoping it will come up this week for £10. I am trying not to buy nappies just because I like the print for a while but if it was on offer it would be tough to say no to.

Is there anything else you are hoping to get or is it just the cheeky wipes?

Omi was nice and easy to spell too and since I am dyslexic and didn't even learn my alphabet until I was 7-8 years old that helped a lot. :blush:


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm not sure tbh, I've ordered two freetimes, debating on the cheeky wipes but may even just go for the bumgenius BOGOF ones...

I'm having a bad day, feel a bit down if I'm honest... Having one of those 'I feel like I'm never going to get pregnant' days :-( x


----------



## OmiOmen

I want the wipes but ideally want to buy another nappy if I am ordering from there anyway.

Aww. :hugs: I really do hope it happens for you soon. 

I am having a rubbish day. I have a bad hip and it runs on my dads side of the family but most women who get it only start having issues after the age of 60 and it started for me in my early twenties. It acts up from time to time and now I have a nerve trapped and can hardly walk. :nope: I hope it doesn't last long.


----------



## CakeCottage

I feel your pain on the hip side of things... I was born with clicky hips and now have rheumatism in them, the achyness gets worse when it's cold! 
I just feel like its never going to happen... Doesn't help that I'm having an anovulatory cycle either :-( x


----------



## OmiOmen

It is so irritating. Sometimes I feel like I am in my 80's. 

Aww, I am sorry about the anovulatory cycle. Is it at the point you definitely won't ovulate or is there a chance it could still be late?


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm going to get OH to BD later on but I'm pretty sure I won't now as I had a +OPK on Sunday and it'd just be quite bizarre if I O now?! Grrr


----------



## OmiOmen

FX it is just running late.

This is sold out but I had to show you: https://www.fluffybumboutique.co.uk/shop/pocket-nappies/yummy-bummies-osfm-teddy/


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww cute, I may get an iron on one and iron it onto my plain BG ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

I keep seeing loads of tatty teddy nappies recently. I just saw one for £56! Even worse than the price is the fact that it was a two part nappy so you use a wrap to cover it anyway! :wacko:


----------



## CakeCottage

Omi youve probably already seen but rumparooz on fluff heaven today for a tenner x


----------



## wellsk

I was looking at those, they looked good :)
I think Omi has seen them though, as I know she commented on fluff heaven's facebook page... Not that I'm stalking or anything :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, yes. I stalk fluff heaven outside RNW and have been bugging them for days. Tried to place the order and half way through they sold out of the print I wanted with snaps so I am now trying to get the print I want in hook and loop. They also sold out of the wrap I wanted while checking out and the monkey farts CJ's butter DH wanted. I am having so many issues ordering though due to the traffic.


----------



## OmiOmen

I _finally_ got an order through! Since they didn't have the little lamb size one wrap any more I got the 2 ecobum ones. I am not a huge fan of the hybrid nappies but I can use them as a wrap on my two-part nappies too and I guess I always have the option to use them in other ways too.

So in RNW I got:

2x bluberry coveralls
1x BG freetime
1x blueberry wetbag
2x ecobum covers
1x Rumparooz G2
24 BG wipes
CJ's Carcass Cleaner (Which seems like a odd name to me)
CJ's Butter Tube
:thumbup:

I would love to win something too but I can't see that happening.


----------



## CakeCottage

Fluff heaven has been a bit of a nightmare this week with RNW, I'm still waiting for my refund for the difference on the freetimes! Really want to order some wipes and I feel like I've not found many decent offers :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

There wasn't many good offers on. Fluff heaven seemed to have the best ones but placing an order today was a nightmare! 

I am hoping the BG wipes are good. I was going to get two lots, so 48 wipes, but DH wanted to stick to just ordering the one lot to start with. I don't think he is keen on the idea of cloth wipes but if we will be washing nappies anyway it seems like they would be worth a go too.


----------



## CakeCottage

Just been a bit naughty and ordered 2 of the frugi nappies :-D


----------



## OmiOmen

Which prints did you get? I do like all 4 of them but they never have great deals on. 

When I added up what we spent this week on nappies I can see why DH doesn't really feel like we made much of a saving.


----------



## CakeCottage

I got them off babipur for £14.44 each which isn't great but I know they're ltd edition too and I really want them ha!
I got the rainbow and the ladybird x


----------



## OmiOmen

I think the rainbow is probably my favourite out of the four. I wish fluff heaven did totsbots because they are the only place that frequently sell nappies for £10 each. The totsbots Frugi rainbow, pooper-hero, and the London or New York print are about the only things I have left on my realistic want list now. I would like a little lamb size 1 wrap too I think because I have read they are bomb-proof. The nappy bin and boosters are still on my need list.

My lovelace freetime got here today and I really like the inside of it. I got my 2 bluberry cover-alls and the wetbag too and the coveralls look like they have great gussets on them.


----------



## CakeCottage

I really wanted a nappy with strawberries on so I had to have it ha!! I think the only one I really want now is the itti butti gingerbread if it ever comes out... I already have my nappy pail/bucket and a set of 3 boosters - I would like a set of bamboo boosters too and possibly fleece liners... But I'm pretty much done... X


----------



## OmiOmen

You are very organised. 

I like strawberry and cherry prints. I really need to get a bucket soon, I am not sure why I haven't got one yet. I am thinking of charcoal bamboo boosters and want to make some zorb ones if I get the time to but I find the boosters confusing still because I want something absorbent but as trim as possible. DS1 seems to want to get the ladybird print from baba&boo and some sort of angry birds nappy. I do want to try baba&boo so might get that one at some point but I am trying not to got too much more over the top with my birth-to-potty ones for a bit.


----------



## CakeCottage

I hate being unorganised... I feel like myself and OH get enough stresses in work so getting everything ready whilst TTC will ease a bit of the stress when pregnant!
I like the look of baba&boo but I think u have enough ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it will make the pregnancy a lot less stressful. I do think the buying part is stressful the first time around, the second time it all seems to be more relaxed. 

I went from feeling like I needed to buy loads more to suddenly having a draw full of them and I was surprised when I counted through it. Nappies can be so addictive though! I am looking forward to moving so when we get a nursery together I can put them in a CD tower. Although I think we might take the middle size room since it has an old style fireplace in it and I don't want that in a kids room and DS1 will get the small room since he just needs a bed and clothes storage in there because he will have the larger reception room as a play room/day living room. That would leave the biggest room as the nursery which had a fireplace in but it was filled in and might make quite nice nappy storage. :shrug:


----------



## CakeCottage

They totally are addictive, I have them all in a storage box under the spare bed ha!!
I want new furniture for the nursery when we do get pregnant!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Rach, I had a slow rise when I got pregnant this time. I only charted for two cycles so I am not sure how out of the ordinary it was for me but I know you can get a slow rise after ovulation. If your temp keeps rising and with the positive OPK I would say there is a good chance that is what happened.

ETA: This was my chart and it seemed like a slow rise for the first few days too.
View attachment 602953


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh don't be getting my hopes up missus haha xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, you can get a slow rise with a BFP or BFN but while I was in my TWW I remember reading that some people chart for years and never have one and then suddenly get one the month they get one the month of the BFP. FX that will be the case for you. :dust: But I do think it that unless your temps drop very soon that you have ovulated and shouldn't write off this month like you thought you had to.


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh I hope so x


----------



## CakeCottage

Ooh I just got an ail from Babi pur saying I will have to wait 48 hours for the stock of the frugi rainbow to come in... Grrr


----------



## OmiOmen

That is frustrating, I think that a lot of stores are behind from RNW. I have no idea how long it will take to get my second order from fluff heaven.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm still waiting for my first... I waited for ages for a refund of the difference!!


----------



## OmiOmen

My first order was place near the start of RNW and came yesterday but I think their last offer was the one that got them busier than they are used to. I am still a bit annoyed they sold out of the wrap I wanted while I was going through the checkout though.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah mine was the day they done the Freetimes for £10... I want them to comeee


----------



## OmiOmen

If it was their first freetime offer, not the all nappies £10 one, then that is when I did my first order too. If so mine was yesterday so hopefully you will get yours today.


----------



## CakeCottage

I am sooooooo tired


----------



## OmiOmen

Well if that has come out of nowhere then it might be a good sign! FX.


----------



## CakeCottage

To be honest I think it's just the past three weekends away have caught up in me... Wish it had just come out of nowhere :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

Your chart seems to be looking good. When is AF due? Is it the weekend your will test?


----------



## CakeCottage

FF is saying AF is due on the 30th but if I did O on CD18 I'd assume AF is due on the 28th as my LP is usually only 10 days! 
so all in all, I'm not sure when I'll test??


----------



## OmiOmen

With a potential dip and a positive OPK on CD14 I'd be tempted to do it in the morning. But I always test early anyway so I may not give the best advice in that area.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm going to try and restrain myself ha!! I'd only end up disappointed if it was neg :-( x


----------



## OmiOmen

I was about 6-8 weeks when I tested in my first pregnancy because I wasn't tracking ovulation or anything so didn't think to do it until I almost threw up in the co-op and DH pointed out it might be worth testing then. I think the second time I was between 8-12 weeks! But with DS1 I started testing early even though I had no idea where I was in my cycle so saw the start of a line coming but couldn't be sure and this time I was 9dpo. BFN's and ambiguous lines are the worst thing to see though.

I would think Sunday might be a nice safe day to test? It does seem like a different cycle for you to normal though so I hope it is a good sign.


----------



## CakeCottage

It does seem like a strange cycle, I just don't know where I am ha!


----------



## OmiOmen

Anything different to what you personally normally experience can be good though!


----------



## wellsk

Fingers crossed Rach! :hugs:
Ended up testing, pretty sure it's BFN though. Boo! :(


----------



## CakeCottage

Ooh I want to test but I do t want to too!!


----------



## OmiOmen

How many DPO are you now?


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm not sure :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

I always think it is best to teat with FMU if testing early. IC's seem to be different for everyone but I naver get a strong line with them and think for me to get any line without FMU I would have to be about 6 weeks along.


----------



## OmiOmen

wellsk said:


> ...pretty sure it's BFN though....

Hard to read if it is a line or not?


----------



## wellsk

No, it's definitely a BFN, just holding out hope that my dream was right for another test! 
It was with FMU too. Sigh!


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry. FX still. :flower:


----------



## CakeCottage

Fxed too, I think I may hold off xx


----------



## wellsk

Yeah, I really shouldn't have tested! It's hard to hold off, but it's so disappointing to get a BFN.


----------



## CakeCottage

Symptoms for today:
 Sore nipples.
 Swollen breasts (and I mean really big for me as I'm an E cup as it is and I'm spilling over my bra)
 Watery CM
 Bloated (that could just be because I've over-indulged the past few weeks though!)

I'm also getting cramps but that could be AF?


----------



## wellsk

They sound like good symptoms Rach, although they can be pregnancy or AF
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CakeCottage

Tested. BFN. Blah!


----------



## wellsk

:hugs:
Sorry Hun :(


----------



## CakeCottage

My Frugi's came woo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## OmiOmen

They look so cute! I really want some but DH is getting a bit sick of me buying them. :nope:


----------



## wellsk

They look great Rach :)


----------



## CakeCottage

They're so soft... I need to stop buying them!!


----------



## OmiOmen

My totsbots stretchies and flexitots are so soft but the V2's I have are not as great. I love the flexitots and have no idea why they stopped making them.


----------



## wellsk

I was really surprised my the material of the tots bots, not sure if I was keen or not! They feel nice, but not what I was expecting!
Would it be bizarre do you think if I brought the pink linings 'twice as nice' twins changing bag?
Hmm... So tempted!


----------



## OmiOmen

I love the flexitots, I got 5x size 1 in them and the 5x in the stretchies and was going to see which worked best on a night then get them in size 2 and now they don't make the flexitots. :growlmad: I like them so much more than the old style bamboozles I had with DS1. I don't have any V3's yet though. I want one or two of the Frugi prints, the pooper hero, and London print. Plus there are 3-5 of the baba&boo I really like the look of. If we didn't have so many other stuff to but right now I might have tried convincing DH to get them.

Not at all! May as well get it while it is on offer. :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

I didn't even know you could get half of these nappies a couple of years ago, I was just going to get a BM BTP kit until they brought out the mio solo which I bought 7 of then I discovered TBs then the rest of them eek!!
Here's my stash now...

I'm not sure if I'd buy the twice as nice one as I wouldn't know if I was having twins but her who am I to judge?? I've bought two changing bags...:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wellsk

You both have awesome taste when it comes to nappies :) it' be so amazing when we all have LOs to put in them :) :cloud9:
Which changing bags do you have again Rach?
What more do you need to get now Omi?

I probably won't have twins, but I liked the size of the bag for cloth and I just think the design is adorable. I don't think it's obviously for twins? :wacko:


Someone just said on the IVF trial board they'll be finishing the trial in a couple of months... Which isn't enough time for me and DH :nope:


----------



## CakeCottage

I have this one...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wellsk

Love the design on that one Hun :)


----------



## CakeCottage

And this one...

The first one is the Ju Ju Be BFF and this one
Is the Be All...
The BFF doesn't look big but it fits loads in xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wellsk

See, that's what I'm worried about! Having enough space and stuff...


----------



## CakeCottage

The BFF has loads of space in, comes in loads of different designs too... Go on YouTube and watch the review vids... They do a bigger bag called the Be Prepared too but I felt it was a bit too big for me x


----------



## OmiOmen

You have the beach stripe itti bitti! I love that one. DS1 wants the ladybird (red with black dots) one for DS2. I will take a photo of my stash one my last delivery arrives. 

All I really need now is a nappy bin and some boosters. We have enough nappies even if I _want_ more and we have clothes and stuff. We have the travel system and crib and the little things like blankets and towels. We still have DS1's old bath which was a great size and his old rocker chair which was really nice and easy to clean so we are reusing them. I need some maternity pads and cloth breast-pads and then we'r done. I also need to actually pack my hospital bags which I know should really be done by now. We are going to hold off on buying the nursery stuff for a fair few weeks since we don't want to move furniture we don't need yet and since he will be in a crib in our room for at least a few months there is no huge rush for that.

The pink lining bag I have is pretty big. They do seem to get grubby quickly though and they are not wipe clean like they say they are. I know it is a twin one you like but it is not that obvious it is for twins so if you love it I am sure you will be fine with it.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm dying to get all my stuff out to show you what I have hehe... Baby won't be moving into its room until at least 4+ months will it anyway omi so you're ok for time there hehe!!
I wanted a pink lining bag for ages but totally went off them coz they get grubby xx


----------



## OmiOmen

The minimum he will be with us is 6 months although if he grows as quick as DS1 did then he won't fit in a crib for that long and we will need a cot. This said DS1 is 3 next week and still sleeps in our room so it is not like we will be in a massive rush in that sense. :shrug: Although both will have their own rooms anyway.

Yeah, I didn't know they got grubby quite so easily. I got pretty annoyed when I realised you can't wash them and they don't really wipe clean. I'm not hugely into bags so it is not a massive deal to me but DH kept saying the run of the mill cheaper bags I had picked were no good. :haha:


----------



## CakeCottage

The good thing with the JuJuBe bags is that they're all machine washable  I love them...


----------



## OmiOmen

I think we will have to get another one soon anyway since we really need something DH can use too.

I don't have a caboo carrier yet which I wanted but with the way my back feels at the moment I can't see wanting to use one any time soon.


----------



## CakeCottage

Just thought I'd show you what the inside of my bag looks like with 7 nappies, a wipes box, blanket and baby first aid kit looks like... It has a mummy pocket on the front where all my stuff can go and still has room for a change of clothes in there too  x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wellsk

Oh awesome! Thanks Rach :)
That's a reasonable size isn't it? You'll need like a wet bag as well for dirties :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah I've got my wet bag folded up inside it... I think I'm pretty much prepared for when I finally get pregnant and have a baby!! I only really NEED a Moses basket stand and a pram which my mum has already said she will get us - she keeps shouting at me as she says she will have nothing to buy us as if an £800 isnt enough!!!!! I need a cot mattress too but that's not a major importance till the baby would go in its own room!


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh I meant to say the bag has a memory foam changing mat in the back too x


----------



## wellsk

I know! I can never believe how much you've got! I admire your dedication, I really hope you get pregnant soon so you'll have a gorgeous little one to full all those clothes etc.
Seeing that filled changing bag really made my heart ache. I wish we were doing these things for real :(


----------



## CakeCottage

Buying it all have me something to focus on and take my mind off the broodyness but now I have nothing left to buy :-S 'plan worked there eh Rach?'
We will get our bumps hun we will!!


----------



## OmiOmen

That bag is a really good size. I have my changing bag packed up as a overnight hospital bag at the moment and haven't actually tried out how much of what I can fit in it. I am going to pack my my hospital bag in my bag and the baby hospital bag in the changing bag next week I think. 

You are both very prepared. This way you can relax more in by the end of pregnancy though.


----------



## OmiOmen

I got my second delivery of nappies today! I will try and get a photo of them all soon, I feel a bit tiered to get them all out now and you can't really see all in the draw. The CJ's products smell amazing and the BG wipes seem great. I wish we bought 2 lots of the BG wipes because they are really soft but also seem strong. 

The econobum wraps seem like good value although I though the inside would look a bit more like the flip ones since they are both made by BG and compatible systems. I can definitely see why people who like the flip system would buy at least some econobum wraps for their stash though because they are great value, especially when BOGOF like I got. I will mostly be using them as wraps for my 2 part totsbots though but I like the idea of the disposable flip inserts for holidays or long journeys though.


----------



## OmiOmen

The ones on the top right are newborn and the 10 white on the bottom photo are size 1, most of the others are birth-to-potty. 

View attachment 605247
View attachment 605249


----------



## wellsk

This was my face...
:shock:

That's a lot of nappies!


----------



## OmiOmen

Yeah, I didn't really think there were that many until I took the photo. :blush: I feel bad but I still want more. I must stress that pretty much all were bought when on a very good offer! For example when buying the itti bitti tutto's I got two itti bitti blankets which are really nice. The worst deal in some ways was the BG artist print because although they were cheaper than 5 new BG nappies they were a lot for pre-loved. The BG newborn were 3 for £10 and a lot of the others were reduced.


----------



## wellsk

Don't worry! It's an awesome stash, and I can understand wanting more, there are some grogeous nappies out there and more coming out all the time... just hide them from DH ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Our budget is pretty stretched right now so I couldn't justify it. We need a new washing machine and dryer for the nappies too because ours is about to die. We saved for all the things we are doing but there is just so much about to be going out now. But the ones I want are birth-to-potty so I guess can wait a bit longer.


----------



## CakeCottage

Your stash is awesome Omi!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. You both have great nappies too though.


----------



## CakeCottage

There's a few more I'd like like LLs bamboos for night time x


----------



## OmiOmen

I would love to make some zorb boosters for night-time but won't get the chance. I am a bit worried about night nappies since we never worked up to trying them on a night last time.


----------



## CakeCottage

Well I doubt this is my month, done a FRER with FMU and it was negative... Next month please!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, sorry. I hoped the different chart was a good sign. FX for next month.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm hoping it may be too early?


----------



## wellsk

I'm sorry Rach, really hope it's too early! 
Have you seen the striped tots bots, they're gorgeous! 
https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Clot...Stripes-Size-1/product_info.html#.UXu-FWS9Kc0


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah they launched them last month I believe (night have been a little earlier!) the swim ones are cute too x


----------



## wellsk

I love the knickerbocker one :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Cute arnt they x


----------



## OmiOmen

FX it is too early.

I like the striped one but I think since they are more a night nappy for us and they go under a wrap we will probably buy the size 2 we need in whatever is a good price in the seconds shop. I like the beach bum swim nappy and DH likes the knickerbocker one so when we need a swim nappy we will probably get one of each.


----------



## OmiOmen

DH looked through the nappy draw for the first time today and he seems to think we got too many. :dohh:


----------



## CakeCottage

But you NEEEEED then hehe!!
I'm starting to question whether I may have Anemia? I'm always very pale and very weak/tired... Women with Anemia tend to struggle to get pregnant too... My mum has had it in the past... It may also explain why I never get majorly heavy periods x


----------



## OmiOmen

I could tell he was adding up how much we spent in his head! The funny thing is that with exception to the weenotions ones the only one that we paid full price for is the one he got. 

It is definitely worth going to the GP to get a blood test done. They are part of the stander testing in each trimester anyway so it makes sense to get checked out when TTC.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've got a form to go and get my CD 1-5 test so ill ask if that's something that gets tested too! I've read online that low iron levels in women can cause struggles in conceiving x


----------



## OmiOmen

It can cause problems in pregnancy too so you may as well get it checked out. Especially since it is so easy to fix if you have got a low iron count.


----------



## CakeCottage

My stupid body grrr!!
Silly question but can the TB swim nappies be used as normal nappies? X


----------



## OmiOmen

Pregnancy sucks the iron out of you anyway so if it is low normal it might be worth upping your iron intake anyway.

I would think so, they must be just as absorbent.


----------



## CakeCottage

Just wondering if there was anything different about them! 

I've just texted my mum (her OH is a FS) to ask about the low iron/conception thing?


----------



## OmiOmen

I think it is just that it doesn't let water in better but I would imagine you could use them like a nappy. You could ask on the totsbots site though, maybe they don't hold as many wees?

When are your tests?


----------



## CakeCottage

Well between CD1-5 I'm still waiting on AF though so as soon as she comes ill book them x


----------



## CakeCottage

Just bought a CB fertility monitor, mums also arranging my CD2-4 tests at the hospital as I told her that the GP was really rough with my smear x


----------



## wellsk

Woop for the fertility monitor :happydance:
CBFM buddies :hugs:
Did you buy on ebay?

Fingers crossed that your tests will go okay!


----------



## OmiOmen

FX the fertility monitor works well for you both. :dust:

Has AF arrived yet? Your chart seems to be coming along well still.


----------



## CakeCottage

Affluent not here yet, had a few twinges but nothing yet,
Cervix is a bit low though... See how my temp is in the AM... 
Yeah K, bought of eBay, £45 with shipping for the monitor, instructions and a box of 20 sticks x


----------



## wellsk

Ahh that's really good :)
Hopefully it will bring us some luck like Omi said :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

I hope so, we totally deserve those BFPs!!
I thought I'd post a pic of my nursery bits and bobs x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CakeCottage

And this...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 2


----------



## OmiOmen

It is all really cute stuff. I love the bookends!


----------



## wellsk

Aww hun, that stuff is gorgeous :)
Just need a BFP ASAP! :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks girls... I know definitely K :-(


----------



## CakeCottage

Morning ladies x


----------



## wellsk

Hi Hun! Any news? BFP?


----------



## CakeCottage

Nope no news, I haven't tested tbh! Don't really want to yet :-(
I feel a bit queasy and nearly had a cry in the car on the way to work though... This might sound like tmi too but normally just before AF I tend to clear my bowels but I've not been since Friday AM x


----------



## OmiOmen

Well that all sounds good. You are doing really well at holding off testing!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm pretty sure it'll be a BFN if I did test Omi, AF is just taunting me!


----------



## OmiOmen

What day do you think you will end up testing? Are you just leaving it as long as you can?

Did anyone else think totsbots were going to bring out new prints today? They are saying last chance to buy on the current ones and then said they was exciting news today which was just new washing powder.


----------



## CakeCottage

I think ill just hold out till AF shows, fed up of haemorrhaging money on tests that are negative... If I end up at cd34 then ill probably test ha!!

I know, bit rubbish I thought!! Good job I have most of the old prints I wanted hehe x


----------



## OmiOmen

I still have some I want but they tend to be sold in shops for a while anyway. Although a lot of brands get sold off cheaper when new prints come in and totsbots never seem to.


----------



## CakeCottage

Done a test - I caved... Negative!


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, sorry. Really hoping the CBFM helps get you both a BFP next month. :flower:


----------



## CakeCottage

I don't really know what's going on... Got really watery CM & very mild cramps x


----------



## OmiOmen

FX it is still just early or you are one of the women who take a while to get a BFP on a test.


----------



## CakeCottage

I hope so, don't know how much more of this I can take... Feel quite low :-(


----------



## wellsk

:hugs:
I'm really sorry you're feeling down hun. I really hope like Omi said, that it's just too early and you'll get your BFP soon! It's all so rubbish with the disappointment, etc. 
It would be lovely if you'd brought that CBFM and not needed it :hugs:

Your symptoms do sound good though, very different from usual!

As for the Totsbots, I really hoped that they were going to bring out their stripes in easyfits. I thought all the build up wasn't worth it :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

Normally I would hate to see something bought and never used but this would be a great exception! Your chart is looking good and symptoms sound promising so FX it is early. Some people genuinely do take longer to get a BFP on a test than other too so hopefully that might be why.

I really can't buy any more nappies until June/July time but I was hoping to see some new prints. Great competition they have going on but I am not sure it is worth the effort.


----------



## CakeCottage

I agree with the build up although the washing stuff does look appealing...
It would be totally amazing if I didn't need it but I think I will need it! 
Can't wait to get home and get a bath and an early night x


----------



## CakeCottage

More of my collection (reckon I'm obsessed much?)

Feeding stuff just incase I can't breast feed although I am planning on expressing too so OH can feel involved aswell!

Electric steriliser
Microwave steriliser - to take to parents with us if needed
Electric breast pump - for home
Manual breast pump - to travel with if needed
Travel bottle warmer 
Thermal bottle bags
Bottle cleaner 
And bottle covers  

Just thought I'd throw that in just I case the pic isn't clear!

I got all of these as really good bargains... 
The electric steriliser was £20 in Home and Bargain (RRP is £45)
The microwave steriliser was £8 in TK maxx
Manual breast pump was £5 in TK maxx
The electric breast pump was bought when the local kiddicare superstore opened and they had 25% off everything 
The other bits were new off eBay x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CakeCottage

I didn't buy all of these, some came with the sterilisers/breast pumps x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CakeCottage

My digi thermometer and bargain hygiene covers x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahfh

I will shortly have a nice bag of unisex baby clothes 0-6 months including a Pooh bear snowsuit, all for £15! Well impressed with myself even if I had to tell a fib as it turns out I'm about to start working with her husband haha.

Can't wait to get them home and washed, far too excited haha. I know they will be washed already but it's so satisfying :)


----------



## wellsk

You've got some really good stuff Hun! :)
I've been looking at electric breast pumps lately, as I'm the same as you, I want to breastfeed. But I don't want baby to be completely dependant on me, so DH and my parents can feed him/her.

I'm not sure which to get... I was thinking of a double breast one for quicker expressing time?


----------



## OmiOmen

Great deals. I am not buying a pump this time, last time I bought 3 in a row before realising I actually found hand expressing easier. I have no idea why it took me so long to work that out. I only have the one bottle since it will be rare I will express feed but I went for a Mimijumi bottle. 

That seems like a great deal, share a photo when you get them!


----------



## sarahfh

Oh I will be haha. I don't think I've even posted my current stash yet! Will do a mass photo shoot when I get them :)

I plan to breastfeed but will get a manual pump for the odd expressed feed here and there I think. I have tiny tiny boobs (32A on a good day) so think I might have better luck with a manual pump. I just hope I don't have the insufficient breast tissue especially as I keep having it removed coz it turns into tumours every now and then haha


----------



## CakeCottage

I think you may have problems with leakage from the other boob when feeding baby with a dual one K! 
Ooh omi I've seen a video of hand expressing, looks like hard work, hats off to you!
Yep Sarah deffo can't wait to see your stash


----------



## CakeCottage

CD30 12DPO?(I think)? still no AF, temp still high and BFN :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

A lot of people don't like hand expressing but I found it a lot quicker and it made me less sore. It hurt my hand less than a manual one too.

So you will test again in 2-3 days?


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm not sure :-( this is so frustrating!!! 
I feel like AF is on her way!


----------



## wellsk

:hugs:
I hope she's not Hun!


----------



## CakeCottage

It's like torture!! Three more days and ill count myself as officially late!


----------



## wellsk

I've got everything crossed for you. I'd be so over the moon if you got your BFP :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Feeling like AF is coming is not enough to count yourself out. It tends to feel like AF is coming even right before a BFP. Still holding out hope.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks chick  I daren't hope...


----------



## CakeCottage

Seriously feel like AF is going to arrive, had cramps and pressure all afternoon x


----------



## OmiOmen

That can be AF or pregnancy though. Early pregnancy cramps can feel worse than normal AF ones anyway. FX AF stays away.


----------



## CakeCottage

Boobs are HUGE too, I'm spilling out of my E cup! 
I tested yesterday morning with FMU but BFN x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am hoping it is just early for testing. Your chart is still looking good. :dust:


----------



## CakeCottage

I bet I'll buy a test and AF will come!


----------



## OmiOmen

Are you on CD32 now? It seems to be going on a while.


----------



## CakeCottage

CD31 chick x


----------



## OmiOmen

And is 35 the most you have gotten to before? I am anxiously waiting for update the next few days.

I was going to take a photo of how much room was in my pink lining bag but I have packed it up as a hospital bag now. But as a size guide it fits a full pack of disposable newborn nappies (which is bulky so would be like a fair few cloth ones), a pack of cotton pads, 3x body suits, 3x sleep suits, 1x full outfit, 1x baby booties, 2x hats, 2x scratch mitts, a blanket that takes up a fair bit of room and there is still quite a bit of room left at the top too. :thumbup: So the size of them seems pretty good. I stand by the issue of them seeming hard to clean and getting grubby though.


----------



## CakeCottage

Tested, negative... Fed up now...!


----------



## CakeCottage

Ps. Bag sounds really roomy, I'm still with you on the grubbyness though xx


----------



## OmiOmen

:hugs: The past few days have been really rough for you. Those limbo times really are the worst. 

Yeah, they are not easy to clean at all. If I had known I would have picked differently although its not enough to make me get another either. DH needs to find one for him really too.


----------



## CakeCottage

I just know AF is going to come and I feel so sad! I just want to cry... I'm so over this... I'm so over trying!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Has AF arrived? 

Just saw this on natural parenting section. I'm not a fan of the little lambs we had with DS1 but it is a decent offer. 
https://www.littlelambnappies.com/s...t-bamboo-nappies-for-four-quid-each-delivered


----------



## CakeCottage

AF arrived, at exactly the same moment my friend texted to say she had good news... You guessed it - pregnant! 
I just want to curl up and die x


----------



## CakeCottage

I saw that this morning Omi, I've already bought a couple of preloved ones hehe xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, I am sorry. That is the worst timing it could possible be too. :hugs:


----------



## CakeCottage

Tell me about it, I think I'll do this month with the fertility monitor then take a break... I've had enough x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so sorry it has reached that point. I had to take a year or two off after my MC's due to fear of another one. It's really not nice getting into that position. I really hope the fertility monitor helps this month and you get a BFP.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks hun, it's so emotionally draining isn't it x


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't imagine how draining it must feel each month. :flower: I do really hope there are 2 BFP's on this thread by the end of the month.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'd like to say I hope so but I'm feeling pretty hopeless at the mo xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Treated myself to Irwin and Maathai and both of the new TB laundry detergents x


----------



## OmiOmen

You are heading for a really amazing nappy stash! 

I want to say don't lose hope but I know that advice probably isn't going to help and is easier said than done. I really am hoping the CBFM helps this month.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks hun... I know it's going to happen and I will have a LO one day, it's just taking too long and I'm not very patient ha!

I know they're ltd edition and I want all of the geniuses x


----------



## sarahfh

So, I may have a slight problem....

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/30bb03cd130692b7c54e4595cf33def6_zps1b1720d3.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/24a816e8e3dfdec63c317195e0db53ec_zpsad97009a.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/8f9cac372caca1e49413808be0879107_zpsa9de6c93.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/a6dd3c95b702e17069a8e9fb22e736da_zpsc2b3a4ef.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/ca21eade719f02b8bfd4fbdb0e982598_zps3cdf7df0.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/aeae511293d22e21411a9e0bbf2e530f_zpsb68a774a.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/4d859e041987cf4cc3406236b0af3de3_zpsc7298dd0.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/8fac165d8f5851f159b42a8a25340964_zps41e3f17e.jpg

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag104/sarahghost/b4c8b27d13022324e803ab75b68bf919_zpsfdb4a6d9.jpg

So, the first one is everything in the box I had to upgrade to, then the photos up to the nappies are what I already had, then under the nappies is what I got today! Lots of 0-3 and some 3-6 bits too. All for £15! 

Now my ovaries ache....

AF is due in a couple of days and I have AWFUL heartburn/reflux. It's killing me I swear.


----------



## OmiOmen

That is a really great deal! It all looks so cute too! I really love the sleep suits in the right of the second photo, elephants on them I think?

Sorry your not feeling good though. Do you take anything for the heartburn? I have some gross looking and tasting stuff that helps more often than not with it.


----------



## sarahfh

They are bears and the bottom one has stars on too. Safe to say I have an addiction!

I take rennie on a night before bed when it's bad but the last few days its just been constant as soon as I eat anything :(


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh Sarah, fab little stash you have going on hun... I'm totally going to have to show you my clothes stash one of these days! You've already seen my other nursery, nappies and bottle/breastfeeding stash hehe... I deffo have a problem


----------



## sarahfh

I feel a bit weird moaning on here as its technically a TTC board/thread but I don't feel all that comfortable on the WTT board for a lot of things these days. Not too sure why, I think it's just that there are so many new people, there are so few of us left still waiting from when I joined. So I'm going to camp out here with you guys for this moan!

Today I went with my step-dad to look at cars as he wants a new one, his is on it's last legs and he got some money back from an investment. I have been debating for a good year changing my car by this time next year, but I'm so back and forth on what to do. I have a 3 door Corsa, which is hardly ideal for children, an infant seat only just fits with my passenger seat as far forward as it will go. Since finding out about ERF I'm not sure I could justify to myself going with forward facing and I'm not sure an ERF seat will fit well in my car. Ideally I would get a new shape Ford Fiesta, it's the right size for what I need and I like Ford. 

The thing is, it will mean even longer on a finance plan and along with saving for the house deposit I'm not sure that's something I want to get into. But I get the feeling a 3 door is going to quickly become a problem for me with ERF. 

This month we cut it close to ovulation and I can't help but wish for a surprise even though I KNOW it's not the time. I just, I don't know. Is there ever going to be a good time? Yes we need to save money up and I need to be at my job like 6 months to get maternity pay but we could have enough money for baby things this time next year if we were good. I want to get the house bought first but I'm not sure I can wait the 4-5 years it will take us to get there. 

I just don't know what to do. I don't want to go back on birth control, I hate what it does to my body. But I hate the months like this where I wonder what if. 

I've already waited 18 months, I'm struggling with it enough now, so what will it be like in another 4 years?

I know I should be grateful for what I have, a wonderful OH, a lovely house, a new job etc. but I just can't help dwell on the things I don't have. I just want to be a homeowner, a wife and a mother. I know we will get there in time, but I'm not sure how I can keep myself occupied and sane in the meantime.

Earlier on I was just chilling on the sofa and all I could think of was how lovely it would be to be snuggled up with a little baby sleeping on my chest. 

Okay, essay over! Feel free to tell me to stop moaning and man up, I know I'm being hormonal (12dpo is evil) and whiney!


----------



## OmiOmen

I wouldn't worry too much abut coming in here, I do too. :thumbup:

I don't think there is ever a 100% perfect time and the best thing to do is prioritise the order you want to do things. But only you and your OH can really know what order is right for you. 

Timing is a hard thing. I think back to when I had my MC's and if I had not had them we would have managed but by the time we had DS1 things were just a lot easier in terms of finances and where we were living and I guess that made things less stressful and more enjoyable. But I also get that feeling of impatience, I know WTT for a second isn't the same as a first but I had it this time and honestly when you really want something you are wiling to put that extra work in. What I am saying is that it is a tough decision you have and I don't envy you having to make these choices. What does your OH think about the timing of it all?


----------



## sarahfh

OH is a bit on the fence really. He would love a child tomorrow but wants us to get into a position where we can give a child more than the bare minimum. We both want to have a mortgage and in the house we are in now that is a realistic goal for us if OH stops spending money on his car and gets on with saving too. Once I have this new job I can afford to save towards the house deposit and still put money aside for a holiday then start my baby fund after holiday. We could save up in 3 years if we really knuckled down. 

I would like to be married when we have a baby, but I don't want a big wedding, just a small ceremony and no real evening do as such. Also, and I hate to say it, I'm not too worried about paying for that because I know my dad has some money saved up for that purpose and I know when we get engaged he will put a bit more in as when he was unemployed he used a bit to help tide things over (I don't mind). 

I just don't know what to do about the car really. I get the feeling a 3 door will be fine to start with but would soon become difficult. The only other thing I can think of is if I pay mine off and keep it then when OH is eligible to swap his on his plan he could get a standard 1.6/2.0 engine Focus. I could use that during the day and he use my Corsa to go to work. But I've not spoken to him about it and I'm not sure how he would feel paying finance on a car he isn't using. But again, I might be fine with the 3 doors. 
I could do with speaking to an ERF mum with a 3 door I think! 

The biggest thing is the house, that's our main non negotiable. OH did mention something about his dad giving us some money towards the house but not sure when that would be as he needs to sell his house first. 

Eugh.


----------



## OmiOmen

It sounds like you have your list set up and you both know what you want. I guess the car thing might not be as much of an issue as it seems now since a lot of men seem to refuse to change their car and then suddenly when they are expecting a child are willing to swap for something more practical. I am really sorry thee seems to be a long wait ahead though. I'd love to give advice to make the time pass quicker or it seem easier but unfortunately I don't have any to give. :flower:


----------



## sarahfh

It's okay, I think at this stage there's not much to do other than save as much as possible. It will have to be my motivation to save and not buy things I don't need lol!


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm venting...
Stupid veins!!! Went for my FSH and FBC blood tests on thurs, they managed to get enough for the FSH but not enough for FBC so I've been back today... Yet again they can't get blood as they can't find my veins... I'm deffo a vampire!!


----------



## OmiOmen

They struggle to find mine a lot too. I have to have a kids cannula fitted when I have one. 

I hope it goes better next time.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've been twice! They may have to take it from my hand :-(


----------



## OmiOmen

:nope: I hate them.


----------



## CakeCottage

My Irwin and Maathai came yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CakeCottage

FSH came back normal


----------



## wellsk

That's great news Rach! :happydance:
What is the next test now?


----------



## CakeCottage

Day 21 for me and SA for OH which he's getting done in 2 weeks when he's off x


----------



## OmiOmen

That is great news! :thumbup: Did you start using the CBFM this cycle?

Cute nappies too.


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah I did start it this cycle thanks Omi, I'm peaking today... BD'd this morning, was quite relaxed and chilled out bding too!! ;-)

Had a fairly stressful day of gardening though :-/


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope the CBFM works well and pays off in a BFP. 

I just saw on here that someone got a 5 pack of the totsbots easyfits that are normally £46 for £11.67! They don't have them available online though and I have no idea if they are on offer in every store or were just in the reduced section at hers.


----------



## CakeCottage

In boots?


----------



## OmiOmen

In Tesco but I am still not sure if it was a deal in all stores or she just got lucky.


----------



## CakeCottage

Probably got lucky... Or used the club card exchange??


----------



## OmiOmen

They were reduced and she said she there were 3 packs so she got all 3. I think maybe it was luck though. I can't see them selling them off that cheap everywhere. I was thinking maybe they know new prints are coming in but I don't think that would matter so much in a store like Tesco. Plus, normally totsbots don't go down much in price even when they are selling them off.


----------



## OmiOmen

Just read someone else got them in Tesco at that price last month but they were back up this month. It is apparently only some stores selling them at that price though. Our Tesco is too far to go to on the off chance they have them in though.


----------



## CakeCottage

Our tesco had the liners in but they weren't reduced... Still got some though as they arnt getting them in again! I don't think many people in Liverpool use reusables x


----------



## OmiOmen

Our store has them but I never really check the baby section other than clothes.


----------



## Snuffles

I don't really post much in here, but I just wanted to let y'all know that I still read everything in here and your journals:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Gosh almost 20 weeks Snuffles! The half way point is really in sight now. How are you doing?


----------



## Snuffles

I'm good Omi, thanks for asking. Baby is quite the kicker already and we find out the gender in 9 days :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck at the next appointment.


----------



## CakeCottage

Fertility monitor update... I've peaked and am now back to low fertility! 
Day 21 tests on Friday x


----------



## OmiOmen

Did you manage to BD in good timing? Hope the TWW passes quickly.


----------



## CakeCottage

We most certainly have ;-)


----------



## OmiOmen

That is good, I hope the CBFM really pays off this month. :dust:


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm just chilling out, I'm not stressing myself out with SS this cycle either! I've done what I can with what the cbfm has told me... It'll happen x


----------



## OmiOmen

FX. :flower:

I still have not pre-washed my newborn nappies because we are waiting until after we have move as we are getting a new washing machine then and our current one is really on its way out and not good enough to wash nappies in. At this rate (considering the pains I have had the past few days are getting worse) I don't think I will get much if any use out of my newborn size. :brat:


----------



## OmiOmen

Well I am going to be without the internet until the 7th of June and since my appointment if I go overdue is on the 5th then I may end up having a c-section a few days after that meaning I would still be in hospital when we get the internet anyway. So I am going to miss lots of updates including your TWW and testing Rachel, so good luck and FX for a BFP. Snuffles, good luck with the 20 week scan too.


----------



## CakeCottage

Aww Omi, ill miss you! Good luck with baby #2 and ill look forward to seeing you back on here when you're a mummy of two beautiful boys xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you. it is odd to think when someone asks when I am due it is less than a week and I can say Thursday. I do quite hope it doesn't happen mid-moving though. :haha:


----------



## Snuffles

I'll miss you Omi, and I can't wait to hear about the new baby when you return :flower:


----------



## OmiOmen

I have a temporary internet connection for around 4 days or so but it costs a bit much to continue on for over 2 weeks.


----------



## wellsk

At least we get you for a couple more days :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I am pre-washing all my newborn nappies today so I can make use of the good weather and dry them. :shock: I am a little scared because our washing machine is a bit rubbish but we can't get another for a few weeks but I am running out of time and they need doing. The first cycle of the first of two loads (one white and one coloured) are in. It sounds like a silly update but it feels like a massive deal. :haha:


----------



## wellsk

Hope your washing machine survived?! :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Got all the newborn ones done, as for if they have built up enough absorbency or not I guess time will tell. The flexitots are the best for drying and after the washes and a spin they came out almost dry! DH decided to put the crib up today too. :thumbup:

Gross I know, but I think my plug is coming away. :happydance:


----------



## wellsk

Oh! How exciting! May not be much longer for you now :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

I had bad cramps for 5-6 days and then they stopped yesterday so I felt like I was moving backwards again but this make me feel better. I know it can come away a few weeks before labour starts but it make me feel that bit closer that it might happen naturally before my consultant appointment on the 5th. I would love it if it happens in the next few days though.


----------



## CakeCottage

Least you have managed to get the newborns washed Omi, they're the important ones for now eh?

I've been a bit MIA lately, I'm just not really feeling up to talking :-(

Appointment for the FS is today at 11 x


----------



## OmiOmen

Unless he comes out the size that DH's family do then there is no way I'll need the birth-to-potty size for a while but at the rate I am going now you never know. 

Sorry your feeling down. :hugs: How long left of the TWW? I have lost track of everything after moving.


----------



## CakeCottage

I've lost track myself haha... I think AF is due in 2-4 days x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am guessing using a CBFM rather than tracking online would make it easier to lose track. FX for a BFP. 

So a testing day for you and and egg collection and a due date and I think a 20 week scan in the next couple of days on this thread!


----------



## CakeCottage

Yeah it really is easy to lose track, makes it a little less stressful though in a strange way as you're not thinking 'I'm X DPO" 
I've only really had bloating and some niggly AF like pains as symptoms (oh and excessive wind - sorry tmi ha) x


----------



## MIZZYD

I just graduated yesterday from WTT/NTNP to TTC on May 29, 2013!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Morning girls, hope the move has gone well Omi! Any news on EC K? 
AFM: all my tests have come back fine, OH done his SA this morning and we're now in the wait for those results... If they're fine I'm supposedly getting booked in for a HSG eek! 

Welcome Mizzy!


----------



## CakeCottage

Blah AF has arrived... Onto cycle 11!

Yay due date Omi xx


----------



## wellsk

Welcome Mizzy. 
I'm sorry AF arrive Rach :hugs:
When do you get your results for OH's lot of tests? Or have you has them? Sorry! So tired, my brain is not working!
I'm glad that your results came back fine though :)

I had a scan yesterday and they think in really close to trigger. So I'm back this morning (in the waiting room right now!) for them to decide whether to trigger tonight or tomorrow night.
And I'll be staying in hospital over night tonight or tomorrow. Feeling very nervous! But I've been very sore the past few days; I have 16 follies between 6-20mm as of yesterday. So I'm being weighed down by them! :haha:

If I find a mirror I'll also post a photo of my stomach, as the moment I'm massive, I look around 6 months pregnant (at least!).


----------



## OmiOmen

So sorry AF arrived. :hugs:

Good luck in hospital, I hope the EC goes well. :flower:


----------



## CakeCottage

He only did his SA yesterday so I'm not sure when we will get the results yet! 

Good luck with the EC K! 

Any sign of bubba Omi?


----------



## wellsk

What Rach said Omi! ^^
They've decided to let me stim one more day. So trigger is tomorrow night and EC is Tuesday :)


----------



## CakeCottage

That's good news K, when will ET be? 
Ps. Did your DH find 'producing' his sample a bit distressing hehe?! My poor OH feels like he's been violated ha!


----------



## wellsk

I think he's okay to be honest! He has always done it at home first and delivered it :haha:
ET can be anywhere between 2-5 days after EC. It just depends on the embryos. I'll likely know on Wednesday when they want to do it. :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

yeah OH done his at home but he said it was the most unnatural thing he has ever had to do haha!!
So potentially ET could be Thursday/Friday? x


----------



## OmiOmen

Gosh it is exciting! :happydance: It is amazing how quick it has all come together since they decided to accept you onto the trial. 

No sign of CJ yet and i would be very surprised if it happens naturally in time now. I have had a lot of Braxton Hicks today but they started while I was out walking around and are slowing down now I am sat down so I am positive there is nothing genuine going on. Apparently I only walked about 3-4 miles today but it feels more like 50 miles to me! I hope he comes soon though because the past few days feel like they have lasted longer than the last 9 months. :dohh:


----------



## Snuffles

Such exciting news :)

Omi, I hope you pop soon :)


----------



## OmiOmen

My consultant appointment is tomorrow so it looks like my hope for a 'normal' and intervention free pregnancy is out of the window. I can't help but feel a bit disappointed that in in my 4th and final pregnancy I still won't have managed for my body to act naturally. Plus my in-laws took time off to help out and today is there last day off so we have no one to look after DS1 so DH won't be at the birth and I have no idea how long after it will be before he is there. Since DH's work made him book 2 weeks off and wouldn't let him take it when DS2 was on his way his time off is running out quickly so I will not be getting help for more than a few days at this rate. I don't want to sound like I am complaining but I am getting fed up of waiting now. :shrug:

How is everyone else doing?

Anyone seen to new easyfits? I like the blue moo one. The thing about easyfits is they look so bulky though. They always use chubby babies as models and they still look bulky so I dread to think how massive they would look on a smaller baby. Although my rumparooz looks to be the most bulk one I have not the V2 easyfits.


----------



## OmiOmen

Hope everyone is doing okay?


----------



## CakeCottage

Not too bad Omi, how are you feeling after your ordeal? X


----------



## OmiOmen

I'll feel better after the 4th of July when I get the catheter out which they are using because a stent wouldn't work and I find out if I have permanent bladder damage or not. I am finding it a bit difficult to get used to having a bag of wee strapped to my leg. My body is a real mess at the moment, I don't mean cosmetically (although it definitely is that too) but my insides are all just messed up. I'm lucky considering the damage done but I have felt better. I am not taking quite am much medication as I was too which is nice too. Cooper came out fighting and thriving though which is amazing considering I had worse damage done than some of women with uterine rupture and yet babies rarely survive that; the doctors were massively shocked he survived it. DH has nicknamed him Chuck Noris. :haha:


----------



## sarahfh

Glad you are feeling a little better Omi. How is Cooper getting on with feeding and things?

I am still waiting, still broody and still skint lol. So no real change. Been at my new job nearly a month so counting down the days until payday on the 25th! 

OH has all of next weekend off though which is great, we will get to have some time together at last :) 

He had his scan and although he hasn't had full results they said it doesn't look like anything serious which is a huge relief!


----------



## OmiOmen

He fed well right away. He had to wait a few hours with DH while they fixed me up so seemed pretty hungry and he has continued to be a greedy baby. At 5 days when they normally lose up to 10% of their birth weight he had put on 10 grams! He is in his first cloth nappy right now as it took a while for us to get around to it with everything going on. We are still under a lot of stress so may continue to use disposables on a night while we work out which brands of cloth work best on him in the day.

I am really, really glad that the initial scan results are good. I hope that you have a nice time together while he is off, any plans in particular?


----------



## sarahfh

That's really good that he is feeding well. It sounds like the last thing you need is difficulty feeding. It sounds like a sensible idea to use disposables while you get on your feet a bit more, you have so much going on right now. 

I'm so glad you guys are both relatively okay! Definitely a relief!


----------



## OmiOmen

We have used about 2 cloth ones today and it went okay so far. They wouldn't last on a night but they are the BG AIO newborn ones so I wouldn't expect them to so must try the totsbot 2 part ones tomorrow and see how they go.

It was a really close call for us but CJ is doing so great and is just such a strong guy and I will be on the way to feeling better once the damn catheter is out. Until then I do feel like my life is on hold a bit and will only be going out if I have a doctors or hospital appointment. I am a bit scared I will have permanent damage though.


----------



## sarahfh

Hopefully the 4th comes round quickly for you and you get good news. Easier said than done I'm sure, but I hope you are taking it easy. 

You're obviously both strong to have come through this :flower:


----------



## OmiOmen

How is everyone doing?


----------



## CakeCottage

Ok over here, u? Gee is CJ 3 weeks old already?!?!
I've been a bit absent of late as my brain needs a break from TTC etc! We had OHs SA then he had to do a repeat and follow up, his count is great but motility can be a bit sluggish! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry your having to step back a bit from TTC. Is there anything that can improve motility? 

I'll feel a million times better in 6 days when I get the catheter out. :happydance: Well, maybe not so much if I am peeing myself for weeks but I'm trying to stay positive on that front. I know, it is crazy! He is such a laid back guy that he seems really easy to look after.


----------



## CakeCottage

He's got to take zinc and B6 hehe, luckily enough he started taking wellman conception about 3 weeks ago so that should help! 
Glad you and the little dude are doing well after such a traumatic experience! X


----------



## OmiOmen

That is good he started on it already. Are they going test do a SA again after he has taken it for a bit?


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh well onto cycle 12 for us!!!
Sorry I haven't replied to your last question Omi, yeah he repeated it on Thursday and we got the results the same day... His count is great but their motility can be a bit sluggish, he's been told he mustn't sit for long periods of time which he doesn't and to take zinc, he started on them a few weeks ago so we should start to see results in another 5 weeks or so! 
We've been told we shouldn't have a problem conceiving naturally so not to worry! I have to book in to have a HSG next x


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm really sorry AF came. Hopefully now your OH is taking zinc it will help you get a BFP soon.


----------



## CakeCottage

Oh I hope so Omi, getting fed up now! Cannot wait for my holiday next week! X


----------



## OmiOmen

I would imagine hitting the 12 month mark would have a big emotional effect too. :hugs: I hope you have a great holiday. Where are you going? We are in desperate need of a holiday, we haven't gone away for years so really hope we get one next year even though we aren't planning on spending a lot.


----------



## CakeCottage

I think OH is getting a bit frustrated now too which in a way is nice as he now knows how I feel... He says he's also relieved as he knows we are both fine! 
I'd love a holiday with OH, we haven't been away together in 3 years... I'm going with my mum so I'm looking forward to some chill out time x


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, I really hope it happens for you soon.

I hope you and your mum have fun though.

Our last holiday was about 7 years ago, things seem to keep coming up and we push it back. We need to buy a car before booking a holiday so won't have a huge amount to spend if we go next year. Plus DH's overtime was cut down a lot this year because they have changed how they are doing shifts and if that had not have happened DS1 might have got his wish for Disneyworld. He talks about Disneyworld many times a day and at this rate I'll be hearing about it for years. But the plan is to go to a place in Holland that has a lot for kids and we can take a longer ferry meaning almost no driving would be involved which appeals to me.


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not looking to buy any more nappies right now but had to share this offer on here because it seems like a too good to be true deal. https://www.fluffheaven.com/index.php/nappies/onesize-cloth-nappies/little-lamb-osfa-10-for-30.html

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## CakeCottage

Think OH would injure me if I bought any more nappies! X


----------



## wellsk

That is an amazing deal! Have you got any LLs Omi or Rach? Are they any good?


----------



## CakeCottage

I have two LLs bamboos and wraps which I intend to use at night, they look really good quality considering I got them for a tenner! X


----------



## CakeCottage

I'd probably get these if they are still on offer when I get back from Ibiza x


----------



## wellsk

Thanks Rach, I might have a think about it. The only downside is that they only come in 3 colours, seems so few! :wacko:


----------



## OmiOmen

Fluff heaven often have amazing offers on but they tend to only have a few colours on when the deals are really good. I got an amazing deal on Bug Genius XS but the downside was they only did pink. They are also doing 3 ecnobum wraps for £15 which are basically flip nappies (both made by BG and both fit the same inserts) but they look differant. 

I didn't get any little lamb nappies because I had the 2 part ones with JJ and didn't like them much. I didn't actually know they started doing pockets until recently. I think if I was still pregnant and buying I would have got them as 10 for that price is amazing. DH doesn't want to buy any more any time soon and now we are using the newborn and know how many we get through I see that I actually have more than enough when we move onto the BTP.

Next nappies I buy will probably be flexitot size 2's because I really, really love them in size 1. I didn't think they would be my favourite nappies at all but they are great and I almost wish I had just bought a load of them. But since they no longer make them they are harder to find and don't seem to have any good offers on and I got the size 1's at a good price because they were seconds.


----------



## sarahfh

These aren't a great deal but they do have size 2's Omi https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/flexitot-02ft.html

Also, I'm tempted by the offer you posted but I'm not sure I would like them enough to use them. Although, for that price, they will resale well if I got them and didn't like them, I could sell them off individually for more than I paid I reckon. 

But I'm meant to be being good with my money haha!


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks. I had seen them on that site but because I want 5-10 of them I really need a decent deal. Might have to get pre-loved in them. He is still on the poppers fastened so they will last a bit longer. If I had known he would be born massive I would have just got size 2 to start with.

I bet they could be sold on for more. The xs BG I got wee 3 for £10 and I saw people selling them on for £10 each.


----------



## sarahfh

Think I will see how my bank account looks when I've got my curtains, cat food and human food. But I'm not sure I can justify it right now, although at the same time, and I know I shouldn't, I have an overdraft and I've got a definite pay day haha :)


----------



## OmiOmen

Clearly I am a bad influence. :blush: I really shouldn't keep checking the deals when I'm not even buying any more right now.


----------



## sarahfh

It's okay Omi, I have no self control. But I got different curtains which were at the top of my budget so no more spending for me!


----------



## CakeCottage

Feeling a bit crap :-( TTC deffo takes it out of me, feel like everyone has hot their BFPs and I'm left behind x


----------



## OmiOmen

:hugs: Sorry, I really hope it happens for you soon. With any luck your OH taking the conception tablets will help.


----------



## CakeCottage

To be fair to him he's been brilliant with them, hasn't missed a day since we got them, he's also eating lots of walnuts ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

Good he is remembering! DH had to remind me about folic acid and after the birth when I had loads of pills and an injection a day when I got home DH had to give me them all at the right times.

I know they said it should happen naturally now but did they give a rough time frame of how quickly some couples see the affects?


----------



## CakeCottage

Well they said that men producer sperm in 8 week cycles (ie. whatever he eats/drinks now will affect his sperm in 8 weeks time) and he's been taking them around 4 weeks or so, so hopefully it'll be soon that the little guys are doing a bit better ha x


----------



## OmiOmen

It would be great if it had a fast effect on the next cycle or one after then.


----------



## CakeCottage

Here's hoping haha!! X


----------



## OmiOmen

CakeCottage- this was my first trimester bloating. :blush:

View attachment 654833


----------



## CakeCottage

Wow, its mad how a tiny baby can cause so much bloat!! I'll probably end up with a lot of bloat too xx


----------



## OmiOmen

All 4 times I was massively bloated. I never got it when due on until after I had JJ but the bad bloating happened right away each and every time for me. With JJ the bloating was bigger than my second trimester and half of my third trimester bump. :wacko:

If you get as bloated as I do it's hard to hide in the first trimester. :haha:


----------



## OmiOmen

Just letting you all know there is a sale with 40% off and it include branded nappies like lollipop, little lamp, pop-in's, apple cheeks and more. the owner is moving house and wants to take as little stock as possible with her. I wish she sold totsbots flexitots and/or strechies as that is what I am looking for.

https://www.party-baby.co.uk/cloth-nappies-baby-clothes/cat_738080-On-SALE.html


----------



## CakeCottage

New frugi prints purchased on pre-order now to wait...


----------



## OmiOmen

Which ones did you get? I am excited about the new BG prints and so glad they do them in freetimes! Just got a pre-love weenotions Halloween nappy and am thrilled about it.


----------



## CakeCottage

I ordered all four as OH liked them too, he liked the farmyard and bee prints and I liked the orchard print and I got the other one to make it the full set!!
Glad you got your Halloween one, remember you saying you wanted one. I like the Jules and Carroll BG ones, I'll be getting them in freetimes, not a fan of the other two though xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I love the Jules and Carroll and Alice in wonderland ones and like the sea one. I wanted more freetimes though and only buy prints so won't all 4. All BG nappy types seem good quality and the 4.0 are much quicker to dry but the freetimes just fit CJ much better. I never got the Martha or Irwin because I didn't love them enough to buy but I loved the artist prints, Albert and Lovelace so am glad I like the new prints too. I just hate knowing I'll have to pay full price because I normally like to get good deals on nappies.

I was going to get a weenotions basics in green with Frankenstein on the back but then saw a nice one come up not long ago pre-loved that I liked much more. CJ won't have too much in his goody bag since he is so young so a nice nappy is the main part really.


----------



## CakeCottage

Jules and Carroll are the Sea and Alice in wonderland ones aren't they? I don't like the artist print ones... I loved the Irwin and Matthai and got them but it annoyed me that they only came in 4.0's!

Love cloth nappies far too much!!!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Oh I got confused. I like the patterned ones and the Alice the most. I would have got the Irwin if they did freetimes in it or even the elemental but I have 6 of the 4.0 already. 

You have an amazing collection!


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks hun, I think I really do have a cloth addiction!!!x


----------

